# PopSugar Must Have December 2014 *May Contain Spoilers*



## HazelG (Nov 23, 2014)

So, the PopSugar Must Have December 2014 box went on sale today... let the comments begin!


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 23, 2014)

HazelG said:


> So, the PopSugar Must Have December 2014 box went on sale today... let the comments begin!


Really? That seems so early considering the past few months, lol.  I think I'm going to hold out for a good code first.  

What do people hope to see in the Dec box? 

I'd like to see a lux hydrating facial mask, a winter candle (but we just got a candle so probably wont see one again so soon), a pretty address book, English toffee candy.  Actually, I'd love to get one of those door fragrance tassels in a winter scent, I've always loved those and never end up buying one.  Or a Snapfish gift card/code.  This is probably really random, but something like a small mobile decoration thing that is dainty and pretty would be cool too (like a silhouette design).  Or a J. Crew gift card.. That's my wish list anyways.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm definitely going to order, but I'm going to hold out for a $10 code.

I wonder if we'll get a throw blanket, since they're getting one in the Holiday for Her box.... well if it's not this month, it'll be next month.

I would definitely love a good face mask, maybe something candy-cane related, and maybe some glittery makeup for parties/NYE. I know a lot of people don't like glittery makeup so I may be alone in that wish. A sparkly bracelet would also be wonderful. I was going to say spa socks as well, but we got socks in the October box so maybe not.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 23, 2014)

To me a fun December box would contain maybe some peppermint bark, a pretty piece of jewelry, would love a necklace or bracelet that says 2015, a winter scented scrub, a picture frame that says 2015, although people would probably be unhappy with another frame, maybe a pair of champagne flutes, a good read, something festive and sparkly.


----------



## blank2aa (Nov 23, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> To me a fun December box would contain maybe some peppermint bark, a pretty piece of jewelry, would love a necklace or bracelet that says 2015, a winter scented scrub, a picture frame that says 2015, although people would probably be unhappy with another frame, maybe a pair of champagne flutes, a good read, something festive and sparkly.


This all sounds awesome to me! I like the way you think!


----------



## jadeskye (Nov 23, 2014)

I would love to see us get a book, a sugar scrub and maybe a journal or a 2015 planner.  A super soft throw would be nice too or those flats that you can fold and put in your purse for all the dancing we'll be doing at NYE parties. Also, it would be fun to get something sparkly to wear on New Years.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm both excited and scared. I had so many problems with CS and trying to figure out how man referrals I had the last month. They confirmed I have 5 (finally!!), but my account still only shows 4 and I'm really hoping that I don't get charged for December as my next 3 months are supposed to be free. Fingers crossed!

As for the boxes, I'd love to see something sparkly, a fancy mug, always candles, more things to bake (excluding difficult recipe books), etc.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 23, 2014)

I do need a new planner, so that would be awesome - specifically the really cute Kate Spade 2015 planners.
I would actually LOVE some kind of New Years Eve noise makers, something just fun and silly or beautiful champagne flutes but I'm not getting my hopes up.
A really fun lip color (that's my go-to for holiday parties). 
Moose Munch or a Harry &amp; David's gift card.
I would love some kind of delicate jewelry that symbolized starting fresh, something along those lines. 
And because it's holiday time I'm really wanting something sparkly and glittery. I'm not normally a glitter kind of a gal but this time of year turns me into one. 
Most of all, on time shipping!!


----------



## MaryW86 (Nov 24, 2014)

Erin Condren planners are now selling at Staples and it would be great to get one of them!  A face mask or face peel would be excellent.  I love the idea of a necklace. I would also be happy with a cozy throw even though I one is coming in the LE Holiday box.


----------



## Sara Dorne (Nov 24, 2014)

Am i the only one that find the fact that decemeber boxes are already on sale funny considering i still haven't received my november box?! Like thanks pop sugar youre so sweet to start selling next month without even sending out all of the novemeber boxes.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 24, 2014)

For the sake of Christmas... Popsugar.. please, GET IT TOGETHER. Like I said in the November thread, I'll only buy December's with a code and that also goes for January, just because it's my birthday month. Then I'm leaning towards cancelling for good. Unless both Dec &amp; Jan surprise me, then I'll consider staying.

But, I would really like to be able to gift some of the items from this box if it decides to come on time. Even though most of my gifts are being handmade this year, I want some good finishing touches are some good stocking stuffers.

Wishlist

- a throw!

- maybe a big knitted infinity scarf?

- peppermint everything bc i LOVE it

Praying for no overload of chocolate, caramel corn, nail wraps, mascara, etc.


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 24, 2014)

i was wondering when this thread was going to start!

I wish for statement jewels..i dont care if its a ring, necklace or bracelet.

sparkly tights.....i  know i'm a kid but i think these go well with a plain dress if done right

nice mugs that you can use for coffee or tea

nice coffee or tea

a great book

possibly a festive holiday makeup palette that covers non-clownish colors that work on all skin tones? i feel every time we get a palette (aside from the neutral one we got not long ago) the colors are always too bright and I can't wear any of it

Peppermint ANYTHING!!!

actual items from a company instead of a code!!

oh to dream....


----------



## zeesa (Nov 24, 2014)

I would love cozy and romantic items! I love the idea of champagne flutes, anything peppermint, some holiday tea, super cozy slippers, bubble bath... hmmm...


----------



## mochamom25 (Nov 24, 2014)

I really need a good spoiler and a coupon code before subscribing for the December box. I received my November box on Thursday or Friday last week. While it was nice, it was just okay for me. December's box would  have to have something exciting (in my opinion) for me to spend the money on it.

I'd love a throw or a planner.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 24, 2014)

Still no November box for me so pretty hard to think about December yet...


----------



## klg534 (Nov 24, 2014)

My wishlist....

 a fun bracelet or long necklace in SILVER

 cookies from Byrd Cookie Company (The Lemon ones are amazing!)

 a fun DIY kit? like the birchbox kit for the picture hangers, or maybe a jewelry making set, or something DIY that comes with everything you need! Maybe like etched glass champagne flutes for NYE

 A Planner would be awesome for 2015, or cute Calendar or something

a candle/wax warmer maybe instead of candles? with a few wax melts?


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 27, 2014)

Still no November box for me, but came across this and thought about you. So here it is...

Popsugar Black Friday Sale is up!

"GIFT15" for $15 off 1 mo.

"GIFT25" for $25 off 3 mo.

"GIFT75" for $75 off 6 mo.

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!


----------



## betsye (Nov 27, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Still no November box for me, but came across this and thought about you. So here it is...
> 
> Popsugar Black Friday Sale is up!
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that!!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 27, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Still no November box for me, but came across this and thought about you. So here it is...
> 
> Popsugar Black Friday Sale is up!
> 
> ...


Yessss thank you!!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 27, 2014)

Your welcome betsye.

I think is a great deal... either the 1 mo, @$24.95 or the 6 mo. @23.28 per box  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 27, 2014)

Your welcome hilaryrose90.

I think I am doing the 1 mo. Would love to do the 6 mo. which is the better price, but just not sure as things have a bit stressful with shipping issues etc. :scared:


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the code. I will resubscribe for 1 mo. I subscribed from July 2013-June 2014 and sent from impressed to meh. Worried about Decembers box tho-last year we received chocolate and wrapping paper. There must have been a couple other things but i remember my rage about the wrapping paper.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 27, 2014)

Your welcome crazycatlady82. Yes, I agree for 1 mo. right now is great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Nov 27, 2014)

They got me with the offer .. the boxes aren't worth $40 plus tax to me, but around $24 ... definitely a good deal imo. I'm a little worried about their issues, but it does seem to me that it's all connected to that website overhaul which probably brought some logistical problems. I still have faith that they will deliver those 6 boxes to me .. even if they might not arrive as early as I'm used to.

The only thing that really truly bothers me with PS is their dishonesty. And that started with last year's resort box ... they keep on blaming others and fail to be upfront with problems. Which I don't get ... people would be much more understanding with simple honesty.

But the boxes are pretty great most of the time. Just not worth their regular price to me as I usually don't use at least 2-3 items per box.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Nov 27, 2014)

I also did the 6 month. It was too good of a deal to pass up. Even with a little trouble, they are still worth it to me. It's my one splurge a month.


----------



## AmryAnn (Nov 27, 2014)

Ooh, grabbed the six month deal as well.  Couldn't pass up $23+change a month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Happy about not worrying about codes for six months!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 27, 2014)

Add me to getting sucked into the six month deal too. LOL! Gobble, Gobble!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 27, 2014)

Got the six month sub as well!!

However........

In true PS fashion, there is nothing in my account. It says it is cancelled. There is a $140 charge on my credit card though!!

I am not concerned....yet....I just don't want to miss out on the deal!


----------



## beautifulme (Nov 27, 2014)

Help...I canceled my subscription in order to upgrade to a 6 month with the code and when I click on the proceed to checkout tab the page that comes up is blank with only a header on it. Is anyone else having problems checking out?

Update...I got it to go through on my phone just not on my laptop, strange


----------



## KayEss (Nov 27, 2014)

I cancelled my subscription a couple months ago in preparation for quitting my job. Personal happiness outweighed my sub addictions I'm afraid. BUT my mom just bought me a six month sub for Christmas with the $75 off code! Yippee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm back on the PopSugar train again!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 27, 2014)

I cancelled my monthly and grabbed the 6 month deal. Thanks for sharing and saving me money!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 27, 2014)

Update - mine appeared in my account!!

I know they have had some issues lately, but I just love this box!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 27, 2014)

It's a lot of $ for me to drop right now, especially during the Christmas season, but I put it on my credit card. I usually gift myself 1 month at a time with a coupon code, but it's usually only $10 off, so this is a much better deal to get the 6 month. They're my favorite subscription, even when they are having issues or have a lackluster box, so I definitely think it was worth it overall!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I got a 6 month sub, pretty awesome deal.  Now onto December.  

I d love to see some sparkle- a lovely statement necklace or a long necklace, a fitness tracker/pedometer, anything peppermint, some cute mittens, bubble bath, a calendar or planner.

Happy holiday season everyone!  Have fun shopping this weekend!


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 27, 2014)

....first time on the band wagon...too good a deal...I'm such a sucker for a deal...now to decide whether or not to do the other sub...


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 27, 2014)

I purchased six months as well. So happy it wasn't only for new subscribers!!! Hope the next six boxes aren't total bomb!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 28, 2014)

I signed up for the 6 month sub deal as well. I really hope they do a similar deal in another 6 months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 28, 2014)

My only regret in getting the six month deal is that I couldn't stack two of them and make it a full year.  I have subscribed to every box since the beginning and have great hope that they will work out their issues soon.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 28, 2014)

6 months for me too! I actually don't care about Popsugar but this deal was too tempting...


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 28, 2014)

Count me in for 6 months too! It's just too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Nov 29, 2014)

I think I am confused. With the 1 month $15 off code it makes the box $25. With the 6 month $75 off it makes each box $23. But with the 3 month $25 off it makes each box $28? Does anyone else find that odd? Or is my math off? It just makes more sense to me to do $35 off the 3 month to make each box about $24.

Oh well, I guess I can add it to the list of things I don't understand about popsugar.


----------



## jebest (Nov 29, 2014)

I can't get the box, I wanted to use coupon code but... there new fabulous site won't let me order, because it says address error. The info is already saved, however they seem to find some mysterious unknown error. Grrrrrrr I really hate them, after every thing they have done. Now add this to the list. I should just give up on them I guess.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 29, 2014)

So is the November box sold out now? It won't let me uncheck "waitlist."


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 29, 2014)

Went ahead and picked up my Dec gift box with the 15$ discount code, and then used my visa gift card my mother in law surprised me with for my bday...so free for me basically.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Did they just stop charging tax on CA orders now?  Or are they just too lazy to fix the glitch?  Any time I've mentioned it to customer service they've just ignored the issue.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you, thank you for the code! I got a December gift box. It's such a great deal for 6, but I used to have a sub and a few of their boxes this year I could have lived without. I prefer the option of being able to skip a box when I want. Could not pass on at least the Dec box at $15 off though. I hope it's a great one!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Dec 1, 2014)

USE CODE 

HOLIDAY50

for 50% off a gift sub -- TODAY ONLY. 

ALERT THE MASSES!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Dec 1, 2014)

OK, I'm such a sucker! I resubbed with the $15 off code for December on Friday.

Now I have ordered ANOTHER December box with the half off code! I hope it's a good box. My intentions are to give the spare one to my sister for Christmas (hopefully it will arrive by Christmas).


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 1, 2014)

PinkShanyn said:


> USE CODE
> 
> HOLIDAY50
> 
> ...


I had to do it! I decided against the $15 off code, but $20 is too good to pass up!


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 1, 2014)

spoilers on this blog (not mine): http://www.thefabzilla.com/2014/12/popsugar-must-have-box-december.html


----------



## booperz (Dec 1, 2014)

@@kgus22 Thanks for the link! It's a good box! I'm trying to decide if I want a second box this month, cause $20 is such a great deal!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 1, 2014)

ERMERGERD. LOVING the December box spoilers!! I bought two for gifts. I suddenly forget every way they have pissed me off the last couple months!!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting the spoiler link!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Dec 1, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> spoilers on this blog (not mine): http://www.thefabzilla.com/2014/12/popsugar-must-have-box-december.html


SQUEEE!!!  Wow.  This box looks like perfection to me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 1, 2014)

Great box! I wish I had waited for the 50% off code, but I'm not going to get a second box.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 1, 2014)

Links and prices:

~Smashbox Be Legendary Long Wear Lip Lacquer ($24)

~Subtle Luxury Sparkle Scarf ($62)
~Williams-Sonoma Cupcake Mix in Vanilla Bean ($14.95)
~Canvas Home Hand Painted Bowl ($29)
~Sparkle Pop Sydney Necklace ($42)
~Knot &amp; Bow Gift Tags ($4)


----------



## glamigirl (Dec 1, 2014)

is this only for one box?  it doesnt seem to work for a 6-month sub.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2014)

glamigirl said:


> is this only for one box?  it doesnt seem to work for a 6-month sub.


Yep, the email says it's just for 1 month subscriptions.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2014)

I caved. That scarf is perfection. I'd pay 19.98 just for that--the rest is just gravy!


----------



## glamigirl (Dec 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep, the email says it's just for 1 month subscriptions.


thank you


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Dec 1, 2014)

This box is absolutely amazing. So much win for me, here. I hope PSMH can get it together and actually deliver this month. Still waiting on my November box.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 1, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> Links and prices:
> 
> ~Smashbox Be Legendary Long Wear Lip Lacquer ($24)
> 
> ...


thanks!!

i love the box but i must say ONE thing

ANOTHER SCARF?!?

i could move to the north pole with the scarf collection i have amassed from PS! haha! even though i do like most of them except for the fall LE marchesa one!!


----------



## gingerneko (Dec 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if there's variation in the colors on the gloss and the scarf?


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 1, 2014)

Glad I held off on buying a 2nd December box.  Maybe there's some variations on this box.  It's not looking so good to me.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 1, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Does anyone know if there's variation in the colors on the gloss and the scarf?


i don't think we will know until we see a card unfolded

besides from the tarte items in the LE i think the colors have been the same for lippies

make, bite, model co just off top of my head were all the same....


----------



## sylarana (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm happy with this box. I have way more scarves than I need thanks to PS (though can one really have too many? I only wish there were more months in CA that let you wear them) ... but they are a bit limited in which clothing items they can include that work for all sizes. I'd love if they added sizing options, but it would be a challenge logistically and might still exclude some. And I love this scarf!

Hope the cupcake favoring will be vanilla for me!


----------



## maenad25 (Dec 1, 2014)

I love this box!  I think it is well curated.  Much much better than the ridiculous Nina Garcia box I just cancelled that was more than twice the price!  I think PS does a great job with a good variety of items with good quality. Can't wait to get mine!  Wish they didn't get shipping so late!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Dec 1, 2014)

This is a nice box, but I don't think it's for me.

I'm pretty sure I would only use the necklace. I'm on the fence about it. The scarf is pretty, but I wouldn't wear it. The other items I would just gift away, but I'm not even sure if the box will come before christmas -__-


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a question. I have a 6 month sub, and gifted myself another Dec box with a code. Then my sister wanted to know if I could buy her one. So, I gifted myself another sub(and added her email), but I couldn't figure out how to add her name and address. So, it is showing I "gifted" myself two, both with the code, separate order numbers. The first order posted, but the second one is taking awhile, even though my card was charged. My question is, can you gift yourself more than once with a code? Or am I going to have problems getting the second gift? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MET (Dec 1, 2014)

For $20 it's definitely a good deal and based on their recent delivery track record it will make a wonderful Valentines Day gift (I kid - sort of).


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 1, 2014)

I bought 3!!!


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 1, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I bought 3!!!


Me too!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 1, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Me too!


 Did you gift them all to yourself? Or send them to different people, and addresses? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 1, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Did you gift them all to yourself? Or send them to different people, and addresses? If you don't mind me asking.


I used the same name, address and cc info and just ordered from different emails. Hope that helps!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 1, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Did you gift them all to yourself? Or send them to different people, and addresses? If you don't mind me asking.


I just clicked "this is a gift". I didn't even use a different email address. I checked my bank and I was charged correctly. Eek, I hope I didn't make a mistake or something.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 1, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I just clicked "this is a gift". I didn't even use a different email address. I checked my bank and I was charged correctly. Eek, I hope I didn't make a mistake or something.


i was charged correctly, the reason I am worried is because I got a an email confirmation right away with the first one, and it popped up on my page with it being shipped in December. I didn't receive a confirmation in my email for the second, nor did it post with my other orders as shipping in December.


----------



## jennifer31777 (Dec 1, 2014)

I bought 3 for gifts. Had them all sent to me and used the same credit card. I did 3 individual orders so I have 3 different order numbers. I figured since the code was going through it was ok to do it that way.  Hopefully I receive all 3 boxes plus my regular subscription box. Their website is terrible and only reaching them via email is a pain and takes a while for an answer


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 1, 2014)

jennifer31777 said:


> I bought 3 for gifts. Had them all sent to me and used the same credit card. I did 3 individual orders so I have 3 different order numbers. I figured since the code was going through it was ok to do it that way. Hopefully I receive all 3 boxes plus my regular subscription box. Their website is terrible and only reaching them via email is a pain and takes a while for an answer


 I emailed them, I just think it's weird it's been well over 2 hours and I have no confirmation email from them for the order, and I always get one right away after a purchase. Hopefully it's all good for everyone.


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 1, 2014)

I think Pop Sugar is listening...and they will make me very happy with this box, the special offers and NO shipping shenanigans. Love this month so much I almost forgot I was upset they were so late last last month.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 1, 2014)

Also, the first gifted box shows up under my order tab, and the tracking tab. But the second one shows up under the order tab, but not the tracking tab. Oh the drama.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 1, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Also, the first gifted box shows up under my order tab, and the tracking tab. But the second one shows up under the order tab, but not the tracking tab. Oh the drama.


I was just going to suggest looking at your order tab. I think as long as you have an order number you should be okay, but I would take a screen shot just in case it disappears.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm sorry but another scarf... Ugh.. It's a little much... Definitely will make a nice gift though. This box is a great deal for $20!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 1, 2014)

I would love this box, but I would love to have my Nov. box in my hands even more.


----------



## raisin (Dec 1, 2014)

Ugh, after swearing them off forever I caved and bought this box for half off even though I still don't have my November box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 1, 2014)

I feel like the scarves popsugar sends are all so fantastic that they could send me one in every box and I wouldn't care.  My top 5 favorite scarves are the 2 brokedowns, the raisin one we just got, the gorjana one, and...hmm, I don't think the Marchesa makes the cut but you get the idea.  For the most part my PSMH scarves are very well loved.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 1, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I feel like the scarves popsugar sends are all so fantastic that they could send me one in every box and I wouldn't care. My top 5 favorite scarves are the 2 brokedowns, the raisin one we just got, the gorjana one, and...hmm, I don't think the Marchesa makes the cut but you get the idea. For the most part my PSMH scarves are very well loved.


totally agree and LOVE the michael stars one as well! black + cream one!

most of them can be used as sarongs for us warm weather girls as well!

marchesa no comment, it makes me mad about fall LE - I had intentions of complaining but right after the website nonsense started, they probably planned it that way! ha!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 1, 2014)

pbpink said:


> totally agree and LOVE the michael stars one as well! black + cream one!
> 
> most of them can be used as sarongs for us warm weather girls as well!
> 
> marchesa no comment, it makes me mad about fall LE - I had intentions of complaining but right after the website nonsense started, they probably planned it that way! ha!


I still am obsessed with my michael stars scarf!!! I get compliments on it all the time and it's so big and comfy!


----------



## sasha3000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Cupcake mix! Yum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am liking the bowl too.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 1, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I feel like the scarves popsugar sends are all so fantastic that they could send me one in every box and I wouldn't care. My top 5 favorite scarves are the 2 brokedowns, the raisin one we just got, the gorjana one, and...hmm, I don't think the Marchesa makes the cut but you get the idea. For the most part my PSMH scarves are very well loved.


I feel exactly the same way. Send me a nice scarf or jewelry every month &amp; I'd be happy! Add cupcake mix to that &amp; my life is complete!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 1, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> i was charged correctly, the reason I am worried is because I got a an email confirmation right away with the first one, and it popped up on my page with it being shipped in December. I didn't receive a confirmation in my email for the second, nor did it post with my other orders as shipping in December.


My account is doing the exact same thing. I gifted myself a box for $24.95 &amp; couple of days ago, then gifted two more today with the 50% code. Only one of those are showing under subscriptions although they show under orders &amp; I was charged. So....I ordered a fourth box on my daughter's account. So I either have 3 or 4 boxes coming? I am trying to save money by skipping boxes that I don't love, but buying 4 sort of defeats that completely. What a great deal though &amp; the extras will make such nice gifts! I really love this box.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 1, 2014)

I used the $15 off promo last week and they already charged me.... so I had to order another one at the 50% off price as a gift!  (this is pretty disjointed logic according to my husband - he said I could have saved $45 by not buying either box!)

I actually love every single thing in this box and I cannot wait to receive it!!!!!  I will probably split the 2nd box into gifts for my daughter, niece and sister if it arrives before Christmas.   /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## danipeach (Dec 1, 2014)

Wowowow. This box is so marvelous.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

I know we've gotten quite a few scarves this year, but I _*adore*_ this month's.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone have issues with referrals showing up? Two of my friends purchased boxes after I told them about the amazing deal but only one appeared (both claim they used my referral link). I have been waiting a long time to buy the must have boxes again and this was too good of one to pass up for 50% off!


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Eeeee I m excited.  I know there have been a few scarves recently but I ll take a scarf and a candle every box and be happy lol.  Awesome box will make great gifts... if I am willing to share lol  Now since this person already got a box that means ours will magically appear on our doorsteps tomorrow right?  I was shocked to see spoilers so soon!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 1, 2014)

Caved.  It's the bowl.  I would pay $20 just for the dang bowl!!!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm so excited. This box looks great. i hope the days of popsugar coming the 2nd week of the month are back and all charging issues are fixed. I will wear the scarf. I will wear the necklace. I hope the cupcakes are better than those cookies. the bowl is beautiful. The lippie is going to depend on color but it will be fun to try!


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 1, 2014)

Apparently I missed the spoiler thread when it was posted.. This box looks fantastic!  I love every single item, and hope for no variations on colors.  Put me in the scarf=love camp, but I'm a scarf whore, have a whole basket of them in the closet.  I find they are useful in the summer sun too, helps keep from sunburns, those tissue weight ones are a life saver!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 1, 2014)

AliMo said:


> Anyone have issues with referrals showing up? Two of my friends purchased boxes after I told them about the amazing deal but only one appeared (both claim they used my referral link). I have been waiting a long time to buy the must have boxes again and this was too good of one to pass up for 50% off!


I could be totally wrong here...but I think I remember someone saying that when people check off "is this a gift" when they purchase a box, referral credits are not given out since it's not technically a subscription. The only time we get referral credit is when someone signs up for a new subscription.

Can someone confirm/deny that? I feel like I remember PopSugar telling someone that not too long ago...


----------



## jebest (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok, question? Loving the box, would like to gift it, however will it arrive to them by Christmas?? That's what has me waiting g.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 2, 2014)

I referred myself with the 6 month code the other day and checked the gift box. I got the referral. Not sure if it worked because it was for 6 months and not a single box, I haven't tried it with a single box yet.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 2, 2014)

Can we take a moment to appreciate the blogger for posting spoilers? I get so irritated when people get the promo box and just use it to post useless teasers. Like, "Thanks, jerk, I know what the _outside _of a box looks like."

Anyway, thanks http://www.thefabzilla.com/ for sharing and @@kgus22 for posting it here. I'm in for December.


----------



## gina beana (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm so sad its December 2nd and I have not received my November box or any notice that it is actually en route. I only have a tracking number that says a shipping label was created on the 14th. I emailed Pop Sugar and got a response a few hours later saying the tracking number was wrong and a box was on its way but they didn't have tracking information. I emailed back after a few more days without a box and said how do you know the box is on its way if you have no way to track it? I also said that even if the tracking number was wrong I should have received a box by now if it was shipped on the 14th, whether I could track it on the computer or not. I have yet to receive a response. I've heard some people get responses by posting to facebook but I do not have a facebook account and I don't think I should have to create one in order to get a response from a company.

I want to stay with Pop Sugar because I like what is in the November box (from what I see online) and I'm interested in the December but is it smart to keep paying without receiving product or a response from customer service? I've thought about filing a better business bureau complaint. Is anyone else going through this?


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 2, 2014)

AliMo said:


> Anyone have issues with referrals showing up? Two of my friends purchased boxes after I told them about the amazing deal but only one appeared (both claim they used my referral link). I have been waiting a long time to buy the must have boxes again and this was too good of one to pass up for 50% off!


Yes! I've been having that problem for a couple months now. I know I have 5, but my account only shows 4. I emailed them the first time and they said they would credit it. Two weeks later still nothing and they said it was there, but I couldn't see it. After several emails over a month, they finally said the system has some sort of glitch, but they confirmed in writing I had 5 referral boxes. We'll see though, my referral boxes are supposed to kick in for December, but it doesn't say no charge, so I'm crossing my fingers I'm not charged this month. I emailed them again a week or so ago and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 2, 2014)

Has anyone been charged for their December box? Not the gift boxes or newly created Black Fridays subs...those seemed to be charged right away. Just a continuing sub?


----------



## skyflower (Dec 2, 2014)

Last year i ordered an annual sub, and it just ended in november. Now the most they offer is 6 months. Any ideas when/why the change? Just curious, i've been debating resubbing and missed the black friday prepaid discount window but i am still considering the month-to-month route


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 2, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I was just going to suggest looking at your order tab. I think as long as you have an order number you should be okay, but I would take a screen shot just in case it disappears.


 I did take a screen shot as you suggested, good idea. I was hoping this morning it would have updated, but nothing. And of course, no email back. I will be bummed if I don't get the extra box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 2, 2014)

Soooooo happy I decided to buy things instead of working yesterday! This box is amazing and I love every single thing in it! Seriously the most perfect December box possible.


----------



## Padawan (Dec 2, 2014)

So bummed I missed this code yesterday! This box looks really great. Well, I guess I can hold out until another code comes through, though I'm sure it will not be half off. I cancelled my sub after the recent debacles but this box is worth taking a chance and resubbing for.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 2, 2014)

I should finally get November box today or tomorrow! But I did get Dec. With the 15 off. So yeah! I just hope I get it in time to use the gift tags. Come on PS.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 2, 2014)

So happy I used the code from last week to get this box, it is sheer perfection to me! 

I hope another one comes out as I missed the code from yesterday and I think this would be a great present for my sister.  

Lastly, give me all the scarves! all day, everyday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Dec 2, 2014)

I cancelled after the October box issues and vowed not to resub for at least 6 months. So I lasted one month of that!! I love the December box me. I love scarves.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 2, 2014)

nicolispicoli said:


> Yes! I've been having that problem for a couple months now. I know I have 5, but my account only shows 4. I emailed them the first time and they said they would credit it. Two weeks later still nothing and they said it was there, but I couldn't see it. After several emails over a month, they finally said the system has some sort of glitch, but they confirmed in writing I had 5 referral boxes. We'll see though, my referral boxes are supposed to kick in for December, but it doesn't say no charge, so I'm crossing my fingers I'm not charged this month. I emailed them again a week or so ago and haven't heard back yet.


Thanks! I was all cross-examining my friends asking a whole bunch of questions making sure they even ordered correctly. LOL. I'll have to email them but I think I will wait for some of the November mix-ups to clear up and they have more time to answer my concerns but then again this might become a month long discussion.


----------



## maenad25 (Dec 2, 2014)

I just checked my account and it says my December payment is "pending" and my next box is January 2015 so something is happening!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh this December box looks perfect for me!!!! That scarf is gorgeous, and the Pout lip color looks made for me. No dud items this time, yay!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 2, 2014)

Has anyone seen the info card yet to know if there are variations?


----------



## Sara Dorne (Dec 2, 2014)

Still haven't recieved my November box and I was trying so hard not to resub until they got their act together but goodness I love scarves and necklaces more than I have will power to resist


----------



## Jo Cres (Dec 2, 2014)

HOLY CRAPBALLS!!! I just saw the spoiler list!! If anyone does not want their scarf or bowl/bowls let me know. I will not use the necklace so i will gladly trade for it.!!! This box rocks!! I also have other items to trade. I really need to do more updating on my list. PM me ! I don't have my box yet but i'm willing to make arrangements!!

WHEEEEEEEE.

ohhh i wayyyy overspent on myself this year!!!! hahahahahhh thanks all you enablers! Merry christmas! I love you all!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry to bring this up again. But, did anyone who ordered multiples and gifted it to themselves with the cyber Monday code, still not get confirmation emails, or have it post on their pending shipping page, but was charged for it? I am still waiting for a confirmation for the second box, and of course, still have not gotten an email response back from PS.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 2, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Sorry to bring this up again. But, did anyone who ordered multiples and gifted it to themselves with the cyber Monday code, still not get confirmation emails, or have it post on their pending shipping page, but was charged for it? I am still waiting for a confirmation for the second box, and of course, still have not gotten an email response back from PS.


I ordered a couple gift boxes at 50% off &amp; I didn't receive a confirmation email either-- my cc was charged though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raisin (Dec 2, 2014)

Did anyone get a confirmation email after getting the December box deal yesterday? It shows in my account but I never received an email


----------



## raisin (Dec 2, 2014)

Whoops, see I'm not the only one


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 2, 2014)

I feel better not being along, thanks girls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DLei (Dec 2, 2014)

I didn't get a confirmation email either.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

I ordered December 1st with the HOLIDAY50 code and did receive an email confirmation/receipt.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 3, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Has anyone seen the info card yet to know if there are variations?


yes! i believe so on scarf only - have seen the in blue + beige + perhaps pinkish-beige

found video's on YT! one is a blogger but the other one seems to be a subbie! how did she get so early?!? and both are wonderful and nice to watch.....


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 3, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I feel better not being along, thanks girls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So I just noticed on my credit card bill that the first gifted box is listed as sale, and the second is still pending.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 3, 2014)

pbpink said:


> yes! i believe so on scarf only - have seen the in blue + beige + perhaps pinkish-beige
> 
> found video's on YT! one is a blogger but the other one seems to be a subbie! how did she get so early?!? and both are wonderful and nice to watch.....


I love this box even more. Thank you!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 3, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> So I just noticed on my credit card bill that the first gifted box is listed as sale, and the second is still pending.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2014)

Popsugar is so full of s**t! These Youtubers already have their December boxes and I have yet to get my November and some people are still waiting on October lol, smh... They do know how to reel you in with sweet deals though. I'll see if I can maintain a little self control after the December box and not order another one


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2014)

I just got my November box.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 3, 2014)

Got November last night. I had forgotten what was in it lol


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 3, 2014)

Popsugar voucher on Rue La La for $19.97.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 3, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Popsugar voucher on Rue La La for $19.97.


FYI, read the terms, it says you will get your box in 5-7 days starting with November ( I guess if you redeem right away), but it's good until February.


----------



## MET (Dec 3, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> fancyfarmer, on 03 Dec 2014 - 11:23 AM, said:FYI, read the terms, it says you will get your box in 5-7 days starting with November ( I guess if you redeem right away), but it's good until February.


Hmm, I wonder if they have lost a lot of business due to the issues with their customer service, shipping and Neiman Marcus box (IMO - worst box ever for $250) .


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 3, 2014)

I was going to buy two of the vouchers, but looking at the RLL page I am afraid it's only for a November box! It says "One Must Have Box (from the November selection) from POPSUGAR." in the description and the terms and conditions... last time we had the RLL vouchers they didn't specify a month. I'm going to email Rue La La and ask... but if I had to guess, I think it's only to get a November box.


----------



## gingerneko (Dec 3, 2014)

It looks like it's only for the November box, though -- and while I liked the November box, I somehow wound up with two already. I don't need a third.

OTOH, that box wound up being a great source for holiday gifts -- both of the purses, cookbooks, and hand creams are already earmarked for Xmas gifts, along with one set of the wine markers. The stationery is too cute and I'm keeping that along with one set of the markers. The gift tags are always useful, especially at this time of year. One thing I love about PopSugar is that even if an item doesn't thrill me, it's usually of high enough quality and interesting enough to make a good birthday or holiday gift for family or friends. My MIL loved the little wallet purse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (Dec 3, 2014)

I ordered two boxes with the Cyber Monday code and got confirmation emails for both within minutes of ordering. I did not check my credit card to see if I was charged for both.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 3, 2014)

AliMo said:


> I ordered two boxes with the Cyber Monday code and got confirmation emails for both within minutes of ordering. I did not check my credit card to see if I was charged for both.


Hmmmmmm, did you gift them both to yourself?


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Dec 3, 2014)

I got RLL voucher and it said it didn't expire until Feb. 4, 2015. The last one I used gave me the December box. I am going to try to use it at the first of January to get that box. We'll see. It looks like if it doesn't expire until February, then it would be for whichever month you used it.

I know the link in the confirmation email goes to a Nov box, but you wouldn't think they would have nov boxes left after December. Who knows...

I liked the November box, so if it is a duplicate I will be fine with that. I can always use more hand cream and popcorn, lol.


----------



## katerdpher51 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, I posted this in November 2014 as well, but thought I'd post here as well:

{I'm new here!, Long-time lurker, just created my account!}

I did receive my November box (though very very delayed), but if you're interested, please see the Popsugar Facebook page with the photo that they "revealed" the November 2014 box. So many people were angry because they liked the idea of the box being a surprise, but of course, that surprise was ruined by the social media "reveal".

Either way, it's curious how a company can operate the way PopSugar is, and I wanted to express my opinion about the delays and lack of communication ever since their website re-do. I think many of you share my same sentiments, so feel free to comment and share your thoughts on the Facebook page as well.

Currently, my comment has 23 likes and 9 additional comments under the original. I got a bit of a dialogue going with a customer service rep, which was a nice change of pace from their usual "standard" responses. My hope was that my comment would get others to chime in as well, as generally, a "mob mentality" seems to make more splash with a company rather than just a few complaints here and there.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 3, 2014)

Alright, I heard back from Rue La La-

"Dear Hilary,

Thanks for getting us this information. I've taken a look and I'm sorry to say that it will only be the November offer.

Thank you for your understanding, Hilary, and for being a Member.

Sincerely,

Holly S.

Your Rue La La Concierge"

So, it is a little confusing but it looks like that is ONLY good for a November box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 3, 2014)

OMG.I love that bowl!  It also matches my luneres cheese plate from last year - white and silver.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 3, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Hmmmmmm, did you gift them both to yourself?


yes. I put this is a gift and sent it to myself. I checked my popsugar account and they both are listed.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh I do hope the lip color is in Pout (pink) and not red! I may have to cry if it's red ;(


----------



## Jaly (Dec 3, 2014)

The smashbox lip color from the YouTube videos are Bordeaux, a deep wine red.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Dec 3, 2014)

I was subbed to PopSugar for a year but the price increase combined with the fact that I wasn't really using much from my boxes led me to unsub. I bought the December box with the Cyber Monday code and now I'm kinda wishing I didn't, even though it was only $20.00. For me I don't see myself using much in this box but I think I may be able to gift some to friends who might love it.

More gold jewelry. Seriously what does PopSugar have against us silver loving girls?

The scarf is cute but I live in Florida so I might melt like Frosty if I wore it.

I would be really interested in trying the Smashbox lacquer but reds aren't really my color although I understand how it's fitting for the holiday season.

Cupcake mix looks fun but I'm more of a chocolate girl.

The tags are cute and definitely will get used when I start wrapping presents (as long as my box gets here before Christmas which may not happen with all the box delays I've been reading about lately)

The bowl could be cute to keep on my night stand to put my jewelry at night.

All in all for me personally I would rather spend the $20.00 on something else.


----------



## jackieee (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow, I absolutely love this box. I'm excited! I'm sick of scarves since I don't even wear them (but usually incorporate them into my home decor somehow), but I like this one a lot!! Yeah, this might be up there on my list of favorite boxes from PS since everything will be used.

Crazy how we get spoilers so quickly these days.


----------



## LeslieVeg (Dec 4, 2014)

pbpink said:


> yes! i believe so on scarf only - have seen the in blue + beige + perhaps pinkish-beige
> 
> found video's on YT! one is a blogger but the other one seems to be a subbie! how did she get so early?!? and both are wonderful and nice to watch.....


Thanks for the shout out.  I've always purchased my POPSUGAR Must Have Boxes.  I'm a POPSUGAR Select Blogger and was offered this box for review so you bet I jumped at the opportunity.  The lipstain is red, which isn't my color so I gifted it to my daughter.  I love the forumulation though.  Other than that I LOVE THIS BOX!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 4, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Getting worried. I really hope I get all of my ordered boxes. I want a full set of those bowls &amp; lots of fun gifts!


So, back to the Cyber Monday debacle some of you ladies, and I were going through with gift subs. I think I sorted it out with much going back and forth with customer service. It seems like they pushed that second gifted box through, because they said it showed up cancelled, I don't know where or how, but whatever. I got a confirmation email matching that order number this morning. I am just waiting for the final email saying I am getting a total of 3 December boxes (my 6 month, and two one month gift subs). So, keep an eye on it if you are unsure. It's just soooo hard to explain this stuff to them over email. I know it's trendy (and perhaps cheaper) for the businesses to not have a phone number, but it makes it harder on everyone.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 4, 2014)

katerdpher51 said:


> Hi everyone, I posted this in November 2014 as well, but thought I'd post here as well:
> 
> {I'm new here!, Long-time lurker, just created my account!}
> 
> ...


I was one of the posters as well. Facebook seems to be the only way to get there attention these days.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 4, 2014)

One of my December monthly boxes has a label created.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 4, 2014)

In the two videos of the unboxing I noticed a big difference in the scarves. I think the grey/blue one is beautiful. However, I am not digging the pink one. I ordered 3 boxes, so let's hope atleast one do my scarves isn't pink. The others will be Christmas gifts.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Dec 4, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> In the two videos of the unboxing I noticed a big difference in the scarves. I think the grey/blue one is beautiful. However, I am not digging the pink one. I ordered 3 boxes, so let's hope atleast one do my scarves isn't pink. The others will be Christmas gifts.


I think it's just the lighting difference in the videos. In all the pictures I've seen they seem to be all the same color.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 4, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> So, back to the Cyber Monday debacle some of you ladies, and I were going through with gift subs. I think I sorted it out with much going back and forth with customer service. It seems like they pushed that second gifted box through, because they said it showed up cancelled, I don't know where or how, but whatever. I got a confirmation email matching that order number this morning. I am just waiting for the final email saying I am getting a total of 3 December boxes (my 6 month, and two one month gift subs). So, keep an eye on it if you are unsure. It's just soooo hard to explain this stuff to them over email. I know it's trendy (and perhaps cheaper) for the businesses to not have a phone number, but it makes it harder on everyone.


Thanks for updating. I think I'm going to need to contact them to guarantee all of my boxes. My last payment is still pending but the others cleared on Tues. Nice knowing they did sort it out for you.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 4, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Thanks for updating. I think I'm going to need to contact them to guarantee all of my boxes. My last payment is still pending but the others cleared on Tues. Nice knowing they did sort it out for you.


No problem. I'm still not to totally settled, just because I am still waiting for that final email from customer service or the charge to go from pending to sale. I am basing it on that confirmation automated email. Hopefully it's all good though. Good luck to you getting it sorted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raisin (Dec 4, 2014)

Question. Since this cyber Monday deal was a gift purchase, will it not show up under the subscriptions tab? Or, is not supposed to? Under the orders tab, it says to see the subscriptions tab for tracking info, only it shows my cancelled subscription. I know this hasn't shipped yet, but I thought it would at least say pending. Its not showing at all.

I guess I'll go ahead and contact customer service. I still have not received a confirmation email


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 4, 2014)

Woah, just got a tracking number/shipping label email from Popsugar! After how long it took to get last month's box (in other words, I just got it late last week...), this is refreshing change of pace. I hope everyone gets their box early this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Dec 4, 2014)

I missed the cyber sale by 15 mins. And I would like to purchase this box x 4... Anyone know of a code or web address to find a code for something off Decembers box?


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 5, 2014)

Holy cow I got a shipping notice last night. 3.days after I got my November box! Now lets see if this one moves.


----------



## penny13 (Dec 5, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> Holy cow I got a shipping notice last night. 3.days after I got my November box! Now lets see if this one moves.


My label has been created, so that's something. No movement yet, shipping from CA.


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 5, 2014)

Question for people who ordered on the cyber monday sale. I definitely checked "this is a gift" when I bought, but nothing on my order seems to suggest that. My December orders are pending, and in the box at the top it says "next shipment: january 2015" "status/next payment: N/A"

Am I in the clear? I don't want to get charged for two boxes next month!


----------



## Julie Casey (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow, my box shipped last night! And it usually comes really quickly once it ships since I'm in CA! So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Dec 5, 2014)

I think I forgot to check the it's a gift box, now my account page is showing three sections. My existing sub with November's info and the December box as pending underneath. Then there are two sections below that, showing each "gift" box I got saying pening and it says the next box is January 2015. I assume it allowed it to add two subscriptions onto my existing account because it has a cancel subscription box next to all three sections. I guess it's not a big deal as long as I cancel those two before the next billing cycle...oops.


----------



## Jaly (Dec 5, 2014)

A shipping label was created for me yesterday. I'm excited!  It's shipping from gilroy and I live in SF. Hopefully I will get it by next Thursday!

I am really liking this month's box. Already plan on bringing the cupcake mix home and make it with my sister for Christmas and the scarf is awesome, I been wanting a pattern scarf plus the sparkles aren't tacky either!

My first box was the November box that I got with the rue la la code and I also quite enjoyed it; LOVED the popcorn and the chain wallet, I am expecting a baby girl so been carrying around the chain wallet when I do my holiday shopping.  As long as I like two items and those items are not the lower end price range the box is worth it for me ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope popsugar keep this up!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 5, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> No problem. I'm still not to totally settled, just because I am still waiting for that final email from customer service or the charge to go from pending to sale. I am basing it on that confirmation automated email. Hopefully it's all good though. Good luck to you getting it sorted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So, I thought everything was fixed with my 2 gift December boxes, Customer service got back to me, sent me an order confirmation, and all 3 (my monthly and 2 gifts) showed up on my sub page all in pending mode. Now, I just looked at my credit card where I had one gift sub paid for, and the other pending, and the pending box fell off with no charge. So, now it looks like it is messed up again, because there isn't another payment. I am so disgusted. I keep reporting not to complain, but so anyone having a problem keeps an eye on it.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 5, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> So, I thought everything was fixed with my 2 gift December boxes, Customer service got back to me, sent me an order confirmation, and all 3 (my monthly and 2 gifts) showed up on my sub page all in pending mode. Now, I just looked at my credit card where I had one gift sub paid for, and the other pending, and the pending box fell off with no charge. So, now it looks like it is messed up again, because there isn't another payment. I am so disgusted. I keep reporting not to complain, but so anyone having a problem keeps an eye on it.


Of course after I send the ranting email to them, and post on here, there is now a new pending charge from PS on my statement. So, I thought I would update here, and sent them an apology. Ughhhh!


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 5, 2014)

Just purchased my first popsugar box after seeing the spoilers, so excited for everything!

Do I automatically have a recurring subscription, or is it a one time charge since I did a one month sub?


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 5, 2014)

Sigh...I got a shipping notice for December, but my November box still hasn't shipped. The promised me expedited shipping in an email four days ago, but nothing yet. I sent them an email about it yesterday, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 5, 2014)

I think Popsugar must have been paying attention and is stepping it up.  This box actually looks like it was 'curated' (and oh so tastefully, I would say) vs. random stuff thrown into a box.  It's so fun and festive, but in a classy way and also has a nice mix of fashion, makeup, and lifestyle.  

This makes me really want to order the LE for Her box. . .but I've been so disappointed in the last three LE boxes.  Hoping for full box spoilers to decide.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm so excited about my box contents. And also that it appears PS is getting their stuff together. Now the thread can be about the actual box contents and not about shipping issues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 6, 2014)

YAY there's actual movement on my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 6, 2014)

nicolispicoli said:


> I think I forgot to check the it's a gift box, now my account page is showing three sections. My existing sub with November's info and the December box as pending underneath. Then there are two sections below that, showing each "gift" box I got saying pening and it says the next box is January 2015. I assume it allowed it to add two subscriptions onto my existing account because it has a cancel subscription box next to all three sections. I guess it's not a big deal as long as I cancel those two before the next billing cycle...oops.


I am not sure if I'm 100% understanding how you describe your account info here (it has been a long day).. but I've only done gift boxes for Oct, Nov, Dec since I came back to PopSugar (I stopped last fall for a long while). 

On my account it has an order/sub box thing for each month, and a cancel sub option on each.  I've never had to do anything since they were gift boxes and no active subscriptions.  The current box for December's box now says my next box is Jan, but under payment info is says "NA", because I have no recurring payments scheduled/no active subs.  It was like that with each box.  

So if the box(es) in question for you have NA/no info listed on the recurring paymets part of that order box, then you "should" be fine and not have to worry or deal with anything.  That is basically the only part of knowing it was a gift box order since they re did the website, as far as I can find.  If you go to your payment section/subscriptions etc, it should also have nothing listed or available for the recurring payment part too.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 6, 2014)

I still don't have any shipment notification. I'm trying not to get nervous yet.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't have any tracking info yet either, but my shipment is listed as 'pending' on the website, and it says the "next shipment" is January. So it's all looking good! Based on historical movement, I imagine I'll get tracking by the end of next week, which is fine by me.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just out of curiosity has anyone actually gotten a tracking email from pop sugar.  I was surprised to look at my fed ex account to see that both my december box and holiday box started moving on 12/2 and are almost to me.  But on my pop sugar it still says pending. I guess they really like it to be a surprise lol  Anyhoo hooray for boxes I m really excited for this one.  I love doctoring up cupcake mixes, I think I m going to make either reindeer, christmas trees, or santa hat cupcakes with that mix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  And that scarf needed and bowl are pure perfection love love love.  I have a feeling the lippie will be too dark for pale lil me but it will make a fab gift/stocking stuffer and I m not sure about the necklace it looks a little bit gaudy to me but hopefully i ll change my mind once I see it.  Hope everyone's boxes are their way even if you don't know it yet!


----------



## blank2aa (Dec 6, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Just out of curiosity has anyone actually gotten a tracking email from pop sugar.  I was surprised to look at my fed ex account to see that both my december box and holiday box started moving on 12/2 and are almost to me.  But on my pop sugar it still says pending. I guess they really like it to be a surprise lol  Anyhoo hooray for boxes I m really excited for this one.  I love doctoring up cupcake mixes, I think I m going to make either reindeer, christmas trees, or santa hat cupcakes with that mix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  And that scarf needed and bowl are pure perfection love love love.  I have a feeling the lippie will be too dark for pale lil me but it will make a fab gift/stocking stuffer and I m not sure about the necklace it looks a little bit gaudy to me but hopefully i ll change my mind once I see it.  Hope everyone's boxes are their way even if you don't know it yet!


I got a tracking email yesterday! It is shipping from NY it should be to me sometime next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 6, 2014)

I have tracking! (No email yet). Shipped Friday and Expected Monday! Yippie! So glad it looks like they fixed some issues.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 6, 2014)

I see the same thing on my account. My sub box and gift box both look like regular subs.

My regular box has shipped and is on its way to me, but the estimated delivery date is 12/17 (???? Maybe they're using carrier pigeons ????).

My gift box hasn't shipped yet, but I notice that it looks like a regular sub.  If so, I'll just cancel once I receive the box.

***EDIT:  This was directed to KGUS22 - I hit multiquote, but for some reason it didn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> I see the same thing on my account. My sub box and gift box both look like regular subs.
> 
> My regular box has shipped and is on its way to me, but the estimated delivery date is 12/17 (???? Maybe they're using carrier pigeons ????).
> 
> ...


i e-mailed customer service and they said both were marked as gifts. you may want to shoot them an email to clarify.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 6, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I am not sure if I'm 100% understanding how you describe your account info here (it has been a long day).. but I've only done gift boxes for Oct, Nov, Dec since I came back to PopSugar (I stopped last fall for a long while).
> 
> On my account it has an order/sub box thing for each month, and a cancel sub option on each.  I've never had to do anything since they were gift boxes and no active subscriptions.  The current box for December's box now says my next box is Jan, but under payment info is says "NA", because I have no recurring payments scheduled/no active subs.  It was like that with each box.
> 
> So if the box(es) in question for you have NA/no info listed on the recurring paymets part of that order box, then you "should" be fine and not have to worry or deal with anything.  That is basically the only part of knowing it was a gift box order since they re did the website, as far as I can find.  If you go to your payment section/subscriptions etc, it should also have nothing listed or available for the recurring payment part too.


Thanks! I was just going to ask about this and you answered it. I have not ordered from Popsugar in a long time so I forgot what the status should look like for gifts. Both of my gift boxes say next shipment is January 2015 and have "N/A" for payment.


----------



## gina beana (Dec 7, 2014)

I finally have movement on my November box AND tracking with movement already for my December box! November box estimated arrival is December 10th and my December box is estimated to arrive December 12th! I'm so excited!


----------



## gingerneko (Dec 7, 2014)

Pet peeve: PopSugar's lack of communication. I still don't know if I'm getting zero boxes, one, two, or three this month. They haven't answered. I am so annoyed. I really hope it's one, because that was what I intended. Two, I could live with, because I could gift some of the second box out. So many pretty shinies in this box. I really want to wear the scarf on Xmas eve.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have to admit, though, the idea of a cupcake mix worth fifteen bucks makes me go  :blink:  -- for $15, those cupcakes damn well better fetch me a cup of coffee to go with them.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 7, 2014)

Finally some movement on my Dec box!  It is in route from Sacramento as I type, and should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 7, 2014)

So I am buying with Rue La La, one code came through super quick, the other is still pending. I referred myself and I want to buy another by referring myself. Anyone else having issues with a code not coming through right away?


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 7, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Pet peeve: PopSugar's lack of communication. I still don't know if I'm getting zero boxes, one, two, or three this month. They haven't answered. I am so annoyed. I really hope it's one, because that was what I intended. Two, I could live with, because I could gift some of the second box out. So many pretty shinies in this box. I really want to wear the scarf on Xmas eve.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have to admit, though, the idea of a cupcake mix worth fifteen bucks makes me go  :blink:  -- for $15, those cupcakes damn well better fetch me a cup of coffee to go with them.


Its Williams Sonoma all their mixes and stuff are a bit on the pricier side.  Hopefully its tasty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Dec 7, 2014)

mine just says processing on both accounts 1 i bought with rue lala and other is free referral box I believe...  (they havent updated my referrals but say im VIP)  I havent been charged it shows pending in that department so I have no clue when mine will ship


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

December just showed up this morning - no notice. I ordered the day the Black Friday 6 month deal came out.  The necklace is gorgeous in person!  Same with the little bowl!  Such a great box!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

mishmish said:


> December just showed up this morning - no notice. I ordered the day the Black Friday 6 month deal came out.  The necklace is gorgeous in person!  Same with the little bowl!  Such a great box!


Hoping mine comes magically as well! LOL No shipping notice or anything for mine either, and I also ordered the 6 month subscription on black friday.

I did order another box on cyber monday with the 50% off code so I could part it out and gift the items to different people, so Im' wondering if they'll show up at the same time.

I really love this box, and I think it's not only nicely curated, but has some very cute giftable items! Can't wait to see everything in person!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hoping mine comes magically as well! LOL No shipping notice or anything for mine either, and I also ordered the 6 month subscription on black friday.
> 
> I did order another box on cyber monday with the 50% off code so I could part it out and gift the items to different people, so Im' wondering if they'll show up at the same time.
> 
> I really love this box, and I think it's not only nicely curated, but has some very cute giftable items! Can't wait to see everything in person!


i may have ordered the day before black friday - can't remember.  was traveling internationally so the days blend in as we didnt have a black friday where i was located (or a thanksgiving).


----------



## Jaly (Dec 8, 2014)

My December box is on its way to me...  

FedEx was pretty good at moving my box along and updating the tracking info...   but now... its stuck in the black hole of USPS tracking...

whenever they do FedEx smart post there are a day or two where the tracking just wont update and you just don't know what is going on....  Currently its in transit to the USPS office that have terrible yelp reviews and notorious for the mail man to NOT even attempt to deliver packages....

I hope that won't be the case for me... =_=


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 8, 2014)

Estimated arrival changed from Monday to Thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they are just accounting for possible snow and that it appears tomorrow. I can't wait to have it. I haven't had a box since September.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 8, 2014)

Which item is everyone most excited to get? There are a lot of great picks in this one it's so hard to choose but I'm really excited to see the necklace in person.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm the most excited about the bowl &amp; lip lacquer-- I'm hoping for variations on the cupcakes--Williams Sonoma has a red velvet &amp; that would just be AMAZING!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Which item is everyone most excited to get? There are a lot of great picks in this one it's so hard to choose but I'm really excited to see the necklace in person.


it's actually lovely in person. as is the bowl.  got the vanilla cupcakes mix.


----------



## michelekch (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not sure if i'm reading this right but I just purchased the rulala code and it says they will send me the november box is this right ? I should have read it befor I purchse it .Thanks for your help


----------



## Jaly (Dec 8, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Which item is everyone most excited to get? There are a lot of great picks in this one it's so hard to choose but I'm really excited to see the necklace in person.


I am super excited about the scarf...  can't wait to get my box so I can start wearing the scarf....

The cupcake mix I am taking home with me over Xmas so I can have a baking session with my sister..

The lip lacquer will come in handy and looking forward to getting it...

The bowl is okay... I will find a use for it...

Gifting the necklace to my friend who will love it... that necklace is right up her alley... I don't change my jewelry day to day so i'd never wear that..

The only thing i'm "meh" about is the gift tag....  but hey..  if i like the rest of the box and those items are high value i am good ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes. That's what it says. Actually twice in the small print. I wanted to do it but I figured since it is already after December 1st, Popsugar would probably charge you for December as well as soon as you set up the new subscription.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Pretty funny my box came this afternoon and then about an hour later I got an email from pop sugar with the tracking... thanks guys that was helpful lol!  Oye! Onto the box I am in love with the scarf, the bowl is lovely but a little bit smaller than I was anticipating, the cupcakes will be a fun treat over the holidays (great to have on hand for unexpected holiday well wishers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), the lip gloss is beautiful maybe just a touch too dark for me but I m sure someone will love it, the necklace I m not a fan of it at all, the bauble on the bottom is too big for my taste but I had a feeling I wouldn't love that when I saw it.  Oh well the scarf more than makes up for it.  Lovely and fun box hope everyone gets to enjoy theirs soon!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Pretty funny my box came this afternoon and then about an hour later I got an email from pop sugar with the tracking... thanks guys that was helpful lol!


same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Dec 8, 2014)

My box came today. Love the necklace, gifting the cupcakes, the scarf has raw/frayed edges but mine seems almost messy because they're like too frayed, lipstick is nice, tags don't wow me but I'll use them - they're cute, but the bowl -which is gorgeous- is so small! Good thing I was already planning on using it for my entry way, it's almost too small for my car keys.


----------



## Jaly (Dec 8, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> My box came today. Love the necklace, gifting the cupcakes, the scarf has raw/frayed edges but mine seems almost messy because they're like too frayed, lipstick is nice, tags don't wow me but I'll use them - they're cute, but the bowl -which is gorgeous- is so small! Good thing I was already planning on using it for my entry way, it's almost too small for my car keys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! Great idea! that looks so cute and classy!


----------



## sylarana (Dec 8, 2014)

Got mine today as well and it's definitely one of my favorite PS boxes ever. The bowl is so cute and beautiful .. I love the small size as I can just get one bowl of something to snack on without eating to much. Though in fact, it's way too pretty to put snacks in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And the scarf is wonderful too. And, I love the necklace .. and the color of the lipgloss.

I think all the cupcake mixes are Vanilla as it's printed on the card .. which makes me happy for sure!

The tags .. well, they'll come in handy sooner or later. With the rest of the box being so awesome, I just count them as a nice thoughtful extra.

I wish I had gotten a few more boxes when they were just $20 to gift ...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 8, 2014)

Love love love this months box !!!  got it today !!


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm so excited for the necklace, cupcake mix and sparkly scarf! I'm so glad I jumped on the black Friday deal--it'll be very hard to be disappointed at that price point.


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 8, 2014)

So I ordered the 6 month deal when they had the amazing special code put as well as a one time gift sub (a present for my dear sister in law) for the December box. I was charged for both the six month and the gift but when I looked on my account 3 boxes were showing for December. The six month sub and two gift boxes. My six month sub shipped first and so I thought maybe it was a mistake. Birchbox does it to me all the time where I get two packages showing but it's for the same box.

Well, tonight I got two separate and different tracking for the gift sub. Has this happened to anyone else in the past? I would love a 3rd box as I could probably gift it away or donate but I fell pretty bad if they are sending an extra as I was only genuinely charged for two boxes.


----------



## Jaly (Dec 8, 2014)

Yay! I got my box! Waiting for hubby to get home so we can open it together. I like to show him my excitement and the things in the box so that he feels involved and sees it's a good value getting the sub. Lol.


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Did you all have tracking?


----------



## sylarana (Dec 9, 2014)

I got the usual tracking email a few days before it shipped out on Friday.

I still haven't heard anything about my Holiday box though .. never got a confirmation mail for buying it either. But, they did take my money and it's showing in my orders section. So, hopefully that'll appear somehow soon?


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 9, 2014)

I got the tracking email yesterday, it hadn't popped up on my FedEx so I was surprised. Looks like it got initiated on the 4th and picked up by FedEx on the 5th. It should be in my grubby little hands on Thursday!


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 9, 2014)

Something really weird is.going on. I got my November box on December 2nd. Then got the tracking for December on the 4th. That box is moving and coming from New York. The November box came from CA but I ordered with the necklace code. I got an alert from FedEx on Friday that I'm getting another delivery from Popsugar this one is coming from CA and weight matches November. I didn't order a holiday box. Yesterday I got another delivery notice from FedEx. That yet another popsugar delivery is coming from CA this one is under a pound. Both of those are being delivered FedEx ground not smart post. Wonder what I'm getting!


----------



## aweheck (Dec 9, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> Something really weird is.going on. I got my November box on December 2nd. Then got the tracking for December on the 4th. That box is moving and coming from New York. The November box came from CA but I ordered with the necklace code. I got an alert from FedEx on Friday that I'm getting another delivery from Popsugar this one is coming from CA and weight matches November. I didn't order a holiday box. Yesterday I got another delivery notice from FedEx. That yet another popsugar delivery is coming from CA this one is under a pound. Both of those are being delivered FedEx ground not smart post. Wonder what I'm getting!


Maybe the smaller package is the necklace?


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 10, 2014)

So my box actually arrived yesterday! It wasn't expected until Thursday so that was cool - only took three business days to arrive. Maybe FedEx adjusted the smart post routes in my area because usually it goes from NY, to CT (where I live) and then to MA, and back to CT.

The necklace is SO cute, I love it. The scarf is really pretty, and I've decided to use the bowl to store daily jewelry. I love dark lippies, and since I've never tried Smashbox stuff before I'm pretty excited. The tags are very "meh" but only because I got a nice set of gift tags in the Birchbox Homespun LE. Always good to have more though, and the color is nice for all-season gifts. The cupcake mix is nice, but my mom actually works at a Williams Sonoma, so I have fairly unfettered access to their products - and at a beautiful discount.

My only "issue" is that the bowl is unfinished ceramic on the outside, and I personally hate the texture of that. Touching it is like nails on chalkboard for me. But that's my own weird little problem. I hate plant pots for the same reason lol!

I'm glad that Popsugar seems to have cleared up some of the issues of the past few months.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 10, 2014)

aweheck said:


> Maybe the smaller package is the necklace?


That might be. I did get the necklace with my other November box so that would mean 2. Hmmm if that happens I may have a swap item!On another note. December box came yesterday. Very m ce box. I now want to r nd something to wear to the holiday party Friday with that scarf.


----------



## maenad25 (Dec 10, 2014)

My December box is still "pending."  This is so frustrating! I know I have said this before but it sucks that I used to be one of the first to get my box and now (ever since the big website changeover) i am one of the last!


----------



## emilylithium (Dec 10, 2014)

I just got tracking and it is on the way to me! I am pretty excited about this month, especially the bowl. I can also use a scarf since i already lost the pretty purple/black scarf from October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## britty (Dec 10, 2014)

Hear that noise?  Its' the sound of me being sucked back in with the $15 off code.  Shame on me!  I swore off this one after last month's issues. 

I've always wondered what self control feels like... Guess I'll never know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2014)

I got my December box today...I love everything! I have a holiday concert tonight and I'm wearing the necklace now. It's so gorgeous!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 10, 2014)

britty said:


> Hear that noise?  Its' the sound of me being sucked back in with the $15 off code.  Shame on me!  I swore off this one after last month's issues.
> 
> I've always wondered what self control feels like... Guess I'll never know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, I bought 4 rue La La codes because they were good through Feb 4th. I don't want a Dec box but I am using one as a secret santa gift. 

Happy note, they sent me two Nov boxes with all their screw ups. I mean they both arrived this week, but I will take them!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 10, 2014)

Got mine today. Absolutely love everything in this box! The lipgloss is a lovely dark wine color. The scarf and necklace are more stunning in person. I honestly think this is my favorite box to date. They knocked it out of the park! Glad I bought an extra one, these items will make great Christmas gifts.


----------



## michelekch (Dec 10, 2014)

Is this a different ruelala code because mine i bought two days ago only let me use it to purchase a november box but it was good till february but had to buy through seperate website


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 11, 2014)

My box arrived, love love love it!  The necklace is perfect scale (for me), lip color is beautiful, scarf is my new favorite and I have the bowl on my vanity holding some lipsticks.  The gift tags are nothing special but they'll be useful throughout the year.  The cup cake mix..I might use it, I might give it to my friend, haven't decided yet.  I think this is one of the best boxes I've got from them yet.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 11, 2014)

britty said:


> Hear that noise?  Its' the sound of me being sucked back in with the $15 off code.  Shame on me!  I swore off this one after last month's issues.
> 
> I've always wondered what self control feels like... Guess I'll never know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


is there another code that is new?

no shipping at all, no clue, sent email + waiting to hear back - this will be 3rd time that either box did not show, came on last day of month or who knows what will happen this time! my surprise seems to be if and when i'll get a box! 

i like this box a lot, it better show up soon!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 11, 2014)

I got my regular monthly box today and I love it. I'm not a fan of gold, but I actually like the items. The lip lacquer seemed to dark, but I like the color on my lips (my husband disagrees.)The scarf is very festive. The necklace is pretty, but way too long and I can't figure out how to double it up. The bowl is small and cute, I'm guessing it's food safe, so I may serve up some sides in it. The tags are useable. And I'm excited about the cupcake mix. I have multiple boxes coming, so I plan on experimenting. Adding Starbucks via and cocoa powder etc. great box overall.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Have any of you successfully double upped your necklace so that it's not so long?


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 11, 2014)

michelekch said:


> Is this a different ruelala code because mine i bought two days ago only let me use it to purchase a november box but it was good till february but had to buy through seperate website


What do you mean it only let you purchase the Nov. Box? I had to use their link, but nothing was month specific for me. I don't think


----------



## mvangundy (Dec 11, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> What do you mean it only let you purchase the Nov. Box? I had to use their link, but nothing was month specific for me. I don't think


The most recent Ruelala PopSugar code you could buy was ONLY good for November boxes.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 11, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Have any of you successfully double upped your necklace so that it's not so long?


Yes! I wore it doubled up yesterday. I'm planning on wearing it today so I'll toss it on and take a picture.... just excuse my flannel nightgown.







The way I get it doubled: Unclasp and hold one end in each hand. Bring ends behind neck (like you normally would to put a necklace on!) but then I cross them behind my neck and bring the ends back to the front. Then, I clasp them together at the front, and then move the "tail" back behind my neck! 

Sorry if that doesn't make sense, but it should give the jist.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 11, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> The most recent Ruelala PopSugar code you could buy was ONLY good for November boxes.


 Gah, well now I am depressed. At least it was a good box, I should have read better though


----------



## michelekch (Dec 11, 2014)

I wish I would of read it better too I bought it for a december box and then read it, I didn't like the ovember box very well


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 11, 2014)

michelekch said:


> I wish I would of read it better too I bought it for a december box and then read it, I didn't like the ovember box very well


I thought it was like the last one when I read it was through Feb.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm loving the Smashbox lip stuff. I put it on last night to see how it looked. Then I went to bed, forgetting to take it off. When I woke up it was still on my lips, looking perfect. I have big lips, so I usually have that issue where lipstick wears off fast, or I get white gunky stuff. Anyway, that may be tmi... My point is, I'm hoping this turns out how be the lip product that actually lasts long for me.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 11, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I'm loving the Smashbox lip stuff. I put it on last night to see how it looked. Then I went to bed, forgetting to take it off. When I woke up it was still on my lips, looking perfect. I have big lips, so I usually have that issue where lipstick wears off fast, or I get white gunky stuff. Anyway, that may be tmi... My point is, I'm hoping this turns out how be the lip product that actually lasts long for me.


This is too funny...I slept in the Chantecaille mascara from the NM box the other night and was AMAZED that it looked perfect the next morning but I didn't report back because I didn't want to sound like I fail at hygiene.  I usually wash my face but sometimes I'm narcoleptic, haha!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 11, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> This is too funny...I slept in the Chantecaille mascara from the NM box the other night and was AMAZED that it looked perfect the next morning but I didn't report back because I didn't want to sound like I fail at hygiene. I usually wash my face but sometimes I'm narcoleptic, haha!


I worried about that too. But, I had already washed my face and brushed my teeth. I work nights, so I didn't even end up opening the box until midnight after I'd done my night routine. By the way, the scarf looks lovely layered over an old stained t-shirt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 11, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my box was meant to come today. First it said expected Monday then it changed to thursday. Now it is next Monday. I'm in nj. It shipped from Ny last Friday to nj and now it is in pa and will have to come back to Nj. I guess I should just be happy it shipped and has movement.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2014)

Did anyone post this yet? Just saw on Ramblings of a Suburban Mom:






I'm going to grab another one for my best friend for Christmas &amp; possibly one for my Mom. I think they'll both really love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow!  So theres a SUGAR50 for 50% off and a MH15 for $15 off at the same time?! Nice!


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 11, 2014)

NEW CODE: SUGAR50 for half of december box!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Dec 11, 2014)

Just got mine! Love everything about this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Dec 11, 2014)

All of these codes ... Hey, PopSugar - you okay, Buddy? Everything alright?

I wonder what the deal is. Perhaps they overestimated demand? Maybe the website fiasco saw them lose a number of customers? I hope they're okay, business-wise. They're my favorite sub box, and likely the one I'd stay subbed to if all others had to go.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 11, 2014)

I hope that they aren't struggling after all the problems they've had. It would make sense though to get the December box out to as many people as possible. Each person who receives one as a gift is a potential new subscriber. It may be hard for popsugar to reach potential customers who aren't active online and don't follow beauty/sub sites. This is probably their best shot at getting a bunch of new customers for 2015.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 11, 2014)

I have not received my boxes from cyber monday yet and this is one of the few times I am glad it was not delivered today. It is raining a ton here in Northern Cali and our mail today was so soggy.  Now if it doesn't come by next week.....not so happy....


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm guessing this is their way of saying theyre sorry for all the crap they've put us through. And trying to woo back all the people who said F is for fiasco and unsubbed.  And you have to admit...  That was a lot of crap to put subscribers through.

I'm pretty happy because they honored the JOY code on my Special Edition box I bought last month.  So I get a free December box, too!  Woohoo!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't wait for mine to get here! The bowl looks the perfect size to float flowers or candles in, I wish gardenias were blooming!

  I do wish the necklace had a princess or Asscher cut cz instead of crystal, but I still love the length and style.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 12, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I can't wait for mine to get here! The bowl looks the perfect size to float flowers or candles in, I wish gardenias were blooming!
> 
> I do wish the necklace had a princess or Asscher cut cz instead of crystal, but I still love the length and style.


The bowl is pretty small.  You could float a single flower bloom easily, but a candle would have to be really tiny size to float it.


----------



## catipa (Dec 12, 2014)

I had to pick one up using the code, such a good deal.  Now.... will it arrive before Christmas???


----------



## pbpink (Dec 12, 2014)

catipa said:


> I had to pick one up using the code, such a good deal.  Now.... will it arrive before Christmas???


it keeps saying internal error and won't let me order!

edit:

i used a different card and it worked no problem, strange......


----------



## MaryW86 (Dec 12, 2014)

I received my box yesterday and I loved everything that came in it! I am even wearing the scarf today!


----------



## mvangundy (Dec 12, 2014)

catipa said:


> I had to pick one up using the code, such a good deal.  Now.... will it arrive before Christmas???


Well it says when you order "if you order by the 17th, delivery is guaranteed by the 23rd"... But we shall see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sldb (Dec 12, 2014)

Neither my LE Holiday nor my two December boxes have shipped yet. They aren't even showing up on Fed Ex. I'm so frustrated. I will be gone the week of Christmas, so I don't think I will receive them before then. So much for using one of those December boxes as a gift!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

My LE has a label but hasn't actually shipped :*(  On the other hand, both my December boxes say they will be here Friday.  Although I've discovered that they're usually two days sooner than is predicted.


----------



## jackieee (Dec 12, 2014)

Got my box today... it's missing the necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to email them right now. I've been a subscriber since the beginning and nothing has ever been missing, so I really hope they'll be able to send me a necklace!!! I still have yet to hear from them regarding the JOY promo code, so we'll see what happens......


----------



## jackieee (Dec 12, 2014)

They emailed be back within 10 minutes!!! They are sending a necklace...hopefully I actually get it. 

Now I just wish they'd respond to my promo code email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 12, 2014)

I love this box even more in person! I bought 5 (addiction?) for Christmas gifts &amp; swapping, so I only kept the bowl from my first box. I love it &amp; I had a chance to really look the other items over. I can't wait to get all my boxes so that I can wear the scarf &amp; necklace, try the lippie &amp; complete my set of bowls. Those will be adorable for serving nuts, olives or condiments. I'm also planning to keep a tin or two of cupcake mix to whip up when we have company over Christmas. Even the extra bow tags, while not exciting, are cute &amp; useful. Esp since they are not holiday specific. This is one of my all time absolute favorite boxes!


----------



## Padawan (Dec 12, 2014)

I unsubbed due to all the issues PopSugar was having, so I haven't taken a box in a few months, swearing I wouldn't resub. But for $20 I just couldn't resist, this box is too good. I really only want the scarf and bowl and those alone are worth way more than the $20, so the rest is just gravy, and good swap material.

Oh, PopSugar. I guess I just can't quit you for very long.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 12, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I love this box even more in person! I bought 5 (addiction?) for Christmas gifts &amp; swapping, so I only kept the bowl from my first box. I love it &amp; I had a chance to really look the other items over. I can't wait to get all my boxes so that I can wear the scarf &amp; necklace, try the lippie &amp; complete my set of bowls. Those will be adorable for serving nuts, olives or condiments. I'm also planning to keep a tin or two of cupcake mix to whip up when we have company over Christmas. Even the extra bow tags, while not exciting, are cute &amp; useful. Esp since they are not holiday specific. This is one of my all time absolute favorite boxes!


good for you! i may get a few more as well all for teacher gifts, thoughts?!? 

i have no box YET so hard to know for sure!

did we figure out if there were variations on scarfs or what i seeing things?

merry christmas everyone!! xx


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 12, 2014)

Raises hand to agree with the 



pbpink said:


> good for you! i may get a few more as well all for teacher gifts, thoughts?!?
> 
> i have no box YET so hard to know for sure!
> 
> ...


YES YES YES!!!  Anything would be a great teacher gift!!  Especially the cupcake mix!  YUM!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 12, 2014)

sldb said:


> Neither my LE Holiday nor my two December boxes have shipped yet. They aren't even showing up on Fed Ex. I'm so frustrated. I will be gone the week of Christmas, so I don't think I will receive them before then. So much for using one of those December boxes as a gift!


i would write PS now on Facebook and now by email and request faster shipping....perhaps they will try, we know they can do it, so worth a shot! nothing to lose!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 12, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Raises hand to agree with the
> 
> YES YES YES!!!  Anything would be a great teacher gift!!  Especially the cupcake mix!  YUM!


thanks for help! are you a teacher? was going to give the whole box to 2 different teachers, by the time i get cards, gift bags + pressies it will be less than than what i normally spend for the whole box!

i also found out that two local family's that will not even be able to get a tree so i was thinking of getting the 2 mom's one for each of them......my DS offered his christmas presents for them, he's 6 with a heart of an angel but behavior of an ape! lol

so scared they won't arrive in time since new orders put in now are a dozen days before the big day! do they have a guarantee or anything, perhaps i could email/facebook as well!!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 12, 2014)

jackieee said:


> They emailed be back within 10 minutes!!! They are sending a necklace...hopefully I actually get it.
> 
> Now I just wish they'd respond to my promo code email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


try writing back to that response and see what happens, perhaps the promo email went to some other area!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 12, 2014)

I got my first box today (I ordered 4 total). -- I had to give it to my mom right away bc she loves PS boxes. I watched her open it &amp; it really is such a great box-- perfect for holiday gifts!! She loved everything-- I can't get over how pretty the necklace is-- I was expecting it to be cheesy but it's actually pretty chic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmd252 (Dec 12, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I love this box even more in person! I bought 5 (addiction?) for Christmas gifts &amp; swapping, so I only kept the bowl from my first box. I love it &amp; I had a chance to really look the other items over. I can't wait to get all my boxes so that I can wear the scarf &amp; necklace, try the lippie &amp; complete my set of bowls. Those will be adorable for serving nuts, olives or condiments. I'm also planning to keep a tin or two of cupcake mix to whip up when we have company over Christmas. Even the extra bow tags, while not exciting, are cute &amp; useful. Esp since they are not holiday specific. This is one of my all time absolute favorite boxes!


Did you have a problem sending them to yourself, or did you address to other people? I want to give one as a gift, but I'm afraid that if I try to send it to myself as a gift they will charge me full price.


----------



## pbpink (Dec 12, 2014)

catipa said:


> I had to pick one up using the code, such a good deal.  Now.... will it arrive before Christmas???


shall we take bets? 

i'll bet you a PS nail polish no way, anyone want to up the ante with a with a RB of McD clutch? haha!


----------



## skyflower (Dec 13, 2014)

My cyber monday order, i just got the shipping email, it was sent to fedex on 12/10. I've been checking popsugar everyday for my order status, and it didnt update until today (12/12) around when i got the tracking email. So just because you dont have tracking email or the status doesnt update on your account, it still might have movement.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 13, 2014)

My favorite is definitely the necklace. The stone looks a 100% better in person . This box was a complete win in my book.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Dec 13, 2014)

So my cyber Monday shipped on the 6th won't be here until 23rd... wtf??!?! And my normal sub is pending but I was charged like the 1 or somewhere around there... really psmh??? Maybe I could actually gift one box for xmas?? Hanukkah is out.. Thank u psmh I thought u meant will recieve it for all "holidays," not CHRISTMAS only, since it specifically states you will receive your box by the "holidays". useless!!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 13, 2014)

pbpink said:


> thanks for help! are you a teacher? was going to give the whole box to 2 different teachers, by the time i get cards, gift bags + pressies it will be less than than what i normally spend for the whole box!


Yes I am.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would be over the moon for just ONE gift from the whole box -  but giving the whole box!?!??  MIND BLOWN!  You are AWESOME!  I think they will love it!  I hope shipping is quick!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 13, 2014)

Got my box today from the Cyber Monday promo. So happy with everything! I'm planning on wearing the scarf, necklace, &amp; lipstick today AND I might make the cupcakes later! :smilehappyyes:  The bowl will be cute on my vanity. 

I'm so happy that I ordered an extra box as a Christmas present. I think the person I bought it for is really going to love it too. And I'm seriously contemplating ordering a third just to have a stash of gifts for birthdays next year...


----------



## sldb (Dec 13, 2014)

Like somebody here suggested (thank you!), I messaged Popsugar on Facebook about my boxes. No response. I also emailed customer service a week ago about the same thing. No response.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Dec 13, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Yes I am.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would be over the moon for just ONE gift from the whole box - but giving the whole box!?!?? MIND BLOWN! You are AWESOME! I think they will love it! I hope shipping is quick!!


I was going to gift the whole box to ds teacher but she's been on my naughty list. Lol so she'll get the cupcake mix only. I'll have to grab something else tho to go with it..or maybe I will just give the whole box.. ughh. The stress of holidays.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> So my cyber Monday shipped on the 6th won't be here until 23rd... wtf??!?! And my normal sub is pending but I was charged like the 1 or somewhere around there... really psmh??? Maybe I could actually gift one box for xmas?? Hanukkah is out.. Thank u psmh I thought u meant will recieve it for all "holidays," not CHRISTMAS only, since it specifically states you will receive your box by the "holidays". useless!!!


Wow, that is a really long shipping time.  Did it actually move on the 6th or did they just create a label and leave it sitting for another week?  Most boxes get there faster than 2 1/2 weeks, hopefully yours will show up this week!  I know my boxes, once the tracking is active, says a long time frame, but then 4-6 days typically get shaved off as it gets closer.


----------



## s112095 (Dec 13, 2014)

Popsugar is about to lose me. My box still hasn't shipped yet, and it wasn't a promo box.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 13, 2014)

pbpink said:


> good for you! i may get a few more as well all for teacher gifts, thoughts?!?
> 
> i have no box YET so hard to know for sure!
> 
> ...


I think the necklaces would make awesome teacher gifts, maybe with a fancy chocolate bar. It comes on a card in a little pouch, so it's totally gifty. It has a nice feel to it, it's delicate &amp; doesn't feel cheap at all. We only have one little one still in school. His teacher doesn't wear jewelry so I'm giving her the fancy black pencils from the September box &amp; the Lacroix notebook from last year's fall box with some chocolates. Popsugar is always great for gifts. I went to a last minute surprise birthday get together last night &amp; was able to just pull a few items out of my gift/swap cabinet. So easy!I think the scarves are all the same. The card shows the grey with gold flecks like the one I received &amp; doesn't mention variations.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 13, 2014)

jmd252 said:


> Did you have a problem sending them to yourself, or did you address to other people? I want to give one as a gift, but I'm afraid that if I try to send it to myself as a gift they will charge me full price.


No, I ordered one a while back with the $15 off code, two on Black Friday for $20, all on my account, same info, separate orders. The last one didn't show up on my account right away, so I ordered another on my daughter's account (same address &amp; CC info though), then I got a free box with my second holiday box order. They all processed so I ended up with 5 boxes. I really only wanted 4, but I don't mind having extras at all. Everything is awesome! Wait...is that a song?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 13, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Wow, that is a really long shipping time.  Did it actually move on the 6th or did they just create a label and leave it sitting for another week?  Most boxes get there faster than 2 1/2 weeks, hopefully yours will show up this week!  I know my boxes, once the tracking is active, says a long time frame, but then 4-6 days typically get shaved off as it gets closer.


Mine was scheduled to get here next Thursday &amp; it got to me this morning!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 13, 2014)

Loving the Smashbox lipstick! It looks really dark in the tube (which I would have been ok with!), but it's actually much lighter on my lips &amp; is a really nice red.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Dec 13, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Wow, that is a really long shipping time. Did it actually move on the 6th or did they just create a label and leave it sitting for another week? Most boxes get there faster than 2 1/2 weeks, hopefully yours will show up this week! I know my boxes, once the tracking is active, says a long time frame, but then 4-6 days typically get shaved off as it gets closer.


it just started moving yesterday.. lol here we go again. I just got the November box last week..

I'm sure I'll get my reg. Sub after newyears


----------



## AliMo (Dec 13, 2014)

Both of my boxes from Cyber Monday are on the last leg of shipping (about to be delivered to USPS, which means it should be here by Monday). But now I can see what you all mean by the weird shipping updates. One box was still "pending" yesterday, but somehow it has skipped to being the same as the other box and was shipped out on Tuesday. For reference, I live about  1 hour  from Gilroy, where it was shipped out (Smartpost usually goes North to Sacramento before coming back South). 

Was going to gift entire boxes as gifts but now I am thinking to break it up so it makes for less shopping this season. I've decided to not look at how much I paid but how much each item would be worth on its own if I purchased them individually.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 13, 2014)

Got my box! The necklace is the highlight for me. These are in order from favorite to least favorite.

Necklace: sparkle pop is a great description. It shines so beautiful and can be worn with any neckline I think! Love love love it.

Bowl: it is really pretty, tiny though. I like the idea of floating a flower. I was sent flowers today because my dog is fatally ill right now. I will try that soon. Or I might put sand in it as an incense burner. Many options.

Cupcake mix: I wish all the food items they sent were treats you bake yourself. It gives me something fun to do and not just something to eat.

Scarf: I might actually try to swap this for an older popsugar scarf that i haven't gotten. I'm undecided if I'm keeping it or not. I will try it with other outfits first.

Smash box: so tempted to try this but I know it is not my color. I would try it once and never wear it. I have trouble wearing the lippies I already have. Wish it was a lighter color!! Swapping it.

Tags: I will use em.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Got my box! The necklace is the highlight for me. These are in order from favorite to least favorite.
> 
> Necklace: sparkle pop is a great description. It shines so beautiful and can be worn with any neckline I think! Love love love it.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your dog. *hugs*


----------



## LabiosRojos (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## gina beana (Dec 14, 2014)

I feel like I'm seeing a lot of coupon code use from people who are already subscribers. Is there a way to add a coupon code to an existing subscription? Or are you cancelling and reordering? In which case, do you miss boxes? Or are you just ordering multiple boxes on top of a regularly paid subscription. I'd love to be able to save some cash on boxes if possible!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you teach22 and labiosrojos


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 14, 2014)

I really do like the box quite a bit but i wad surprised at how small the bowl is. It's very pretty, just smaller than expected. Would love some ideas for uses, other than to store jewelry or for candles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 14, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I really do like the box quite a bit but i wad surprised at how small the bowl is. It's very pretty, just smaller than expected. Would love some ideas for uses, other than to store jewelry or for candles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


I'm using mine right now for jewelry. I'm so lazy at the end of the day that I take off all my jewelry and drop it on my side table, so it's awesome to have this bowl there now to catch everything haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm assuming you could use it as a bowl for dips or a small snack, to hold bobby pins, or maybe put it on your desk to hold small office stuff like paper clips etc. It could be used as a soap dish for a round soap too! You could also put it by your door to hold your keys etc. Heck, you could buy a little cacti or air plant and put them in there! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can basically use it any way you could use a regular bowl, only on a tinier level!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Dec 14, 2014)

The bowl must be the smallest of the three listed. When I checked the page, there was a small, Large and XLarge.....the list price that we've been quoted was for the Large bowl.....


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Shayleemeadows, I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. I know how tough that is.

I wanted to recommend trying the Smashbox. I've been getting sub boxes for a year now and this is the best lip product I've ever received. The color looks very dark, but it is actually aberry color. It's very long lasting. I've gotten compliments in it every time I wear it. Treat yourself by letting yourself keep it. It's the kind of thing I would have swapped without a second thought, but on a whim I tried it. Now it's my favorite box item.


----------



## emilylithium (Dec 14, 2014)

I just got my box today and really love it! i'm thinking of ordering another one and gift it to my mom who never gets stuff for herself. I think she will like the the scarf and the necklace. I might keep the bowl to make a pair though.

Question: did anyone else notice that the inside of the bowl is speckled and not very smooth, especially on the bottom? it is supposed to be like that or is it supposed to be smooth and shiny? I'm trying to determine if this is the norm or mine has some quality issues.


----------



## Tinyytiff (Dec 14, 2014)

Opened my box today and I loved it! I loveddddd the necklace and length, because I don't ever wear short necklaces. The bowl was so much smaller and cuter than I thought. Everything was pretty awesome except for the lip gloss (just because I don't ever wear anything on my lips for the sake of looking like a clown). So, I don't really know what I'm going to do with that....

But, I had a question! I signed up for the 3 month subscription, and December was my last month for it. I cancelled my subscription before I got charged for another 3 month.

I know a lot of people cancel, and will re-sign to use discount codes and what not...
So, how does that work? Just using a different email/account?


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tinyytiff said:


> But, I had a question! I signed up for the 3 month subscription, and December was my last month for it. I cancelled my subscription before I got charged for another 3 month.
> 
> I know a lot of people cancel, and will re-sign to use discount codes and what not...
> 
> So, how does that work? Just using a different email/account?


You can use your same email account.  You will be assigned a new account number.  When you log in and go to your Account, you'll see your old account number with Cancelled in the billing field (I think), and below that will be another account listed with your next billing date and box to be received.  For all the issues that PS has had, I've had no trouble cancelling online and then resubscribing using the same email address.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 14, 2014)

$10 off code for monthly sub MUSTHAVE10


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 14, 2014)

gina beana said:


> I feel like I'm seeing a lot of coupon code use from people who are already subscribers. Is there a way to add a coupon code to an existing subscription? Or are you cancelling and reordering? In which case, do you miss boxes? Or are you just ordering multiple boxes on top of a regularly paid subscription. I'd love to be able to save some cash on boxes if possible!


I don't have a sub anymore. I just order gift boxes. Sometimes I skip months &amp; sometimes I order multiple boxes. The codes have been working for me without any issues.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 14, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I really do like the box quite a bit but i wad surprised at how small the bowl is. It's very pretty, just smaller than expected. Would love some ideas for uses, other than to store jewelry or for candles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


I was surprised too with the size.  I m using it for jewelry but it would probably make a cute little dish to put out during the holiday for like candies or nuts


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you so much northwest22. I took your advice and tried the smash box and I'm so glad I did. It is not as dark as it looks and once I blot it the shade is beautiful.


----------



## AmryAnn (Dec 14, 2014)

Have you guys made the cupcakes yet?  Oh my gosh, heaven. :wub:   And don't forget to make the frosting listed on the side of the container.   Bad news for the diet, but if you're gonna splurge, this is the way to do it!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 14, 2014)

AmryAnn said:


> Have you guys made the cupcakes yet? Oh my gosh, heaven. :wub: And don't forget to make the frosting listed on the side of the container. Bad news for the diet, but if you're gonna splurge, this is the way to do it!


I've been having a hard time saving them until Christmas &amp; this isn't making it any easier at all. I'm thinking of topping them with a Bavarian cream. Mmmmmm


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 15, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Thank you so much northwest22. I took your advice and tried the smash box and I'm so glad I did. It is not as dark as it looks and once I blot it the shade is beautiful.


I'm so glad you like it! I've worn it every day since I've gotten it. Great product and the color is so flattering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm going to use the cupcake mix to make a pineapple upside down cake.


----------



## catipa (Dec 15, 2014)

pbpink said:


> shall we take bets?
> 
> i'll bet you a PS nail polish no way, anyone want to up the ante with a with a RB of McD clutch? haha!


I loved this, you made my morning!!! Thanks!


----------



## skyflower (Dec 15, 2014)

All of the people saying they didn't realize how small the bowl was really lowered my expectations.  i was picturing the size of a dipping bowl, think sushi or pho restaurant, but it was the size of one of my standard snack bowls (maybe i use small snack bowls so i don't overeat snacks?  but i thought it was pretty standard sized).

i like the idea of putting sand in and making it a candle or incense burner, since i already have snack bowls, i'm wondering how the paint inside will hold up to sand.  but i guess it doesn't matter since i wouldn't see the part that gets scratched because of the sand.  the bowls on the canvas home site are pretty neat, especially the irregular pebble shaped bowl, it would be nice if we got a discount or something


----------



## gingerjenny (Dec 15, 2014)

mine hasn't even shipped yet.  No shipping notice.  I've been with popsugar for a really long time too..  Guess that doesn't get you any further up on the shipping list.  Hope I get it by Christmas.  I was hoping to wear the scarf to a party tomorrow.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 15, 2014)

AmryAnn said:


> Have you guys made the cupcakes yet?  Oh my gosh, heaven. :wub:   And don't forget to make the frosting listed on the side of the container.   Bad news for the diet, but if you're gonna splurge, this is the way to do it!


I'm trying SO hard to save this mix until Christmas when my parents will get here (part for a fancy pants dessert, part 'cause I'm lazy as heck and don't wanna make them right now), and every night my husband bugs me to make them.  You're not helping any with this review, LOL.  

Good to know they shouldn't be cardboard cupcakes, now I'm looking forward to making them more.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jackieee (Dec 15, 2014)

PS finally replied to my email about the JOY promo code! Took them 5 days to respond! But they are sending me a free December box. I wish they'd give us a refund for the box if we bought the LE Edition, but I may gift some of the items. I'll probably gift the necklace since I don't need two...I'll definitely keep the extra cupcake mix since I bake a lot, I can decorate with the extra bowl, love the Smashbox color so I might keep that too...the scarf I may gift or decorate with. I don't wear scarves, so I've either gifted them or used them as decorative pieces on chairs, couches, or even as a table cloth. I think that's it? 

So they're sending me another box and then the necklace since I was missing that in my original box.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 15, 2014)

Received my original box Friday (used $15 off code) and 2nd box Saturday (used $20 off code).

I am so happy with this box! 

I kept everything from the first box for myself (Merry Christmas to me!) and gave most of the items in the 2nd box to my daughter except the bowl (I'm using both for jewelry on my dresser, but see endless possibilities!), tags and the cupcake mix - we'll double up a recipe with both packages before Christmas.

We both love the scarf and necklace!  Gorgeous!

The Smashbox gloss/lipstick is also a beautiful color!  It's a little dark for my daughter to wear out, but she's having fun experimenting with it at home.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 15, 2014)

Is anyone else waiting to be billed? When I check my account, it says "pending."  I thought perhaps it was my credit card, but I was able to use that same card to order the Women's LE box (using code JOY for another December box).  I think it's weird that I haven't been billed yet for my regular monthly and it's the 15th.  

If I get my regular December box, I plan on using my JOY code box to break up into gifts.  So. . hoping to get everything by Christmas.


----------



## raisin (Dec 15, 2014)

For whatever reason, I made a Cyber Monday purchase using my credit card for the December box. I checked my credit card account online and the purchase had been pending for several days, then one day the money had been credited to my account.

Tonight I receive an email thanking me for my order using my PayPal debit card, a card I used when I first signed up. I canceled that subscription because I knew I didn't want to be a long term subscriber. I also noticed the dollar amount was more than the initial purchase on Cyber Monday. So after the money had been credited to my CC, I was pretty much over receiving the December box, I can live without it. I don't like that they just decided to choose a card to charge for a box 14 days later, and then on top of that I'm charged more money. 

I had no where else to post this smh


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 16, 2014)

I got mine this morning! My scarf is more gray-sh and not pale blue like I expected. I was confused about  if there were different colors (and still am a little bit confused about that) but I really &lt;3 the one I received. The bowl is tiny and lovely. The label on it does actually say that it's the "large" version, so the "small" one must really be like a bowl for dipping sauce. The necklace is purrrrrfect! Love the length and the size! It's one of those everything-I-never-knew-I-always-wanted items. Sooo glad I got this box!


----------



## aweheck (Dec 16, 2014)

I love what's in this box and bought many of them for gifting, but it looks as if my family and friends will have to wait for their gifts. They are still sending boxes by SmartPost (not so smart post) unfortunately, and with the mail overload this time of year and watching the progress of my previous October box which kept changing the delivery date further out each day I don't think I have even a hope. I just took a look at my tracking number....got a notification email on Saturday for my first box I ordered, and expected delivery is now listed as December 24th. Really popsugar? Lame that they printed on the order page that we'd recieve the boxes by the 23rd. Good thing That I adore the entire contents of this box and want a 4 piece set of the bowls and know my giftee's will love their gifts from these boxes eventually!

Guess I will get creative with one of my create-a-card phone apps and grab a few screen shots of the box items and print cards with some snappy captions on how it's on it's way..... And let's make a plan to get together for coffee the week after Christmas and gab while you open your gift?


----------



## Lisa80 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Is anyone else waiting to be billed? When I check my account, it says "pending."  I thought perhaps it was my credit card, but I was able to use that same card to order the Women's LE box (using code JOY for another December box).  I think it's weird that I haven't been billed yet for my regular monthly and it's the 15th.
> 
> If I get my regular December box, I plan on using my JOY code box to break up into gifts.  So. . hoping to get everything by Christmas.


I ordered the Dec. box with the half off code on 12/12 and the charge has gone thru but it still says pending on my account.


----------



## catipa (Dec 16, 2014)

I ordered on 12/12 with the 50% code, on my account page everything just says pending.  Using the FedEx Track by Reference, I see it had a label created yesterday in Gilroy, CA.  I live in Pennsylvania, I really hope it gets a move on today or I will not receive it in time for Christmas.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 16, 2014)

catipa said:


> I ordered on 12/12 with the 50% code, on my account page everything just says pending.  Using the FedEx Track by Reference, I see it had a label created yesterday in Gilroy, CA.  I live in Pennsylvania, I really hope it gets a move on today or I will not receive it in time for Christmas.


How do you track by reference?  I tried to create an account w FedEx about a month ago and for some reason it wouldn't go through.  Boo.  My Dec. box has said "pending" for over a week.  I wanted to gift this box for Christmas, but I'm doubtful.


----------



## catipa (Dec 16, 2014)

lns02 said:


> How do you track by reference?  I tried to create an account w FedEx about a month ago and for some reason it wouldn't go through.  Boo.  My Dec. box has said "pending" for over a week.  I wanted to gift this box for Christmas, but I'm doubtful.


Go to Fedex Tracking and select " track by reference"  then under "Enter reference" I used my order # for my box.  Then I filled in today's date, USA for country and selected my zip code.  Leave the "account number" space blank.  That should do it.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Dec 16, 2014)

So once again I'm beyond mad at PSMH.. let's just start with October I somehow got billed for two boxes I received both boxes and November 1 the first week and the other the second week in November. Now November box I finally got just 3 days ago on Saturday wow thanks popsugar. I receive my Neiman Marcus box with a broken Kindle I finally received my replacement for that a month and a half later. I stupidly bought an extra box on Cyber Monday and I finally received at 1 today. My normal December box is still pending even though I was charged on December 1st I've emailed five times I've yet to hear anything. I'm so beyond fed up with this company I don't know I used to stick up for them and Co whatever glitches here and there. This is a complete mess I'm so beyond done with them I'm truly glad and order the limited edition boxes I was going to do one for him and her


----------



## Justine1988 (Dec 16, 2014)

I got my box. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the necklace.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 16, 2014)

catipa said:


> Go to Fedex Tracking and select " track by reference"  then under "Enter reference" I used my order # for my box.  Then I filled in today's date, USA for country and selected my zip code.  Leave the "account number" space blank.  That should do it.


THanks.  Didn't realize that still worked with the website reboot.  Needless to say, nothing is found regarding my December box.  I'm mad.  Mad because they shouldn't make "guarantees" regarding shipping when they clearly can't stay true to their word.


----------



## Lisa80 (Dec 16, 2014)

I now have a label created as of 12/15. I'm really not expecting this before Xmas so good thing it wasn't going to be a gift.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 16, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Is anyone else waiting to be billed? When I check my account, it says "pending." I thought perhaps it was my credit card, but I was able to use that same card to order the Women's LE box (using code JOY for another December box). I think it's weird that I haven't been billed yet for my regular monthly and it's the 15th.
> 
> If I get my regular December box, I plan on using my JOY code box to break up into gifts. So. . hoping to get everything by Christmas.


Mine says the same thing, except my card was charged. As usual, no response from Popsugar customer service after four days regarding my missing box. I love the boxes, but this company has really got to get it together in the customer service department.


----------



## kitkat3 (Dec 16, 2014)

So I put in an order with Popsugar and immediately regretted it.

I know for a fact that their customer service is there and responding to emails (I have had about 4 back and forth in the last two hours about getting my order cancelled).

Based on all their reviews online I should have never registered... but I really liked the December box.

Silly me.

I am really close to cancelling my credit card and requesting a new one simply so it will not go through with them... despite how big of a hassle that will be for me to get everything switched over to a new card number (especially around the holidays)...

Has anyone ever been able to get an order cancelled with them?


----------



## britty (Dec 16, 2014)

Does PSMH ever ship First Class USPS out of Orange, CA??  I recieved a tracking update via text this morning saying I had a label created and I can't, for the life of me, figure out who else I have something coming from besides PS... 

I'm usually a stickler about keeping up with what I order, so this is the only thing I can figure I have coming my way.  No tracking email was send and my account still states "pending" in the order section...  Don't they typically ship FedEx?


----------



## AliMo (Dec 16, 2014)

kitkat3 said:


> So I put in an order with Popsugar and immediately regretted it.
> 
> I know for a fact that their customer service is there and responding to emails (I have had about 4 back and forth in the last two hours about getting my order cancelled).
> 
> ...


When did you order? I would just hang in there and see how they respond to your emails if you just ordered this morning. I wouldn't do the whole credit card cancellation until at least a few business days.



TooMuchElectric said:


> I got mine this morning! My scarf is more gray-sh and not pale blue like I expected. I was confused about  if there were different colors (and still am a little bit confused about that) but I really &lt;3 the one I received. The bowl is tiny and lovely. The label on it does actually say that it's the "large" version, so the "small" one must really be like a bowl for dipping sauce. The necklace is purrrrrfect! Love the length and the size! It's one of those everything-I-never-knew-I-always-wanted items. Sooo glad I got this box!


I got the tan color in both of my boxes and my friend says she got the same color. I think there is also gray and a pink one? So you must have the grey one. Anyone get the pink one? It's also really nice that the necklace is 18K plated so people with allergies to nickel can wear it. Too bad its not listed on the necklace or the pouch so when I gift it people do not assume its not some H&amp;M or Forever 21 quality item. LOL!


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 16, 2014)

I got my box today! It was a great mail day for me. The box was like opening a lovely present. I'm very excited about all of the items! I think I'll gift the cupcakes to my mom for Christmas, but I'll keep the rest. The only thing was that my necklace arrived tangled and I had to spend at least 20 minutes untangling it/unknotting it. And the clasp is a little wonky.


----------



## kitkat3 (Dec 16, 2014)

So I just put the order in this morning. I am hoping to get them to cancel... they are being difficult..


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 16, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I got my box today! It was a great mail day for me. The box was like opening a lovely present. I'm very excited about all of the items! I think I'll gift the cupcakes to my mom for Christmas, but I'll keep the rest. The only thing was that my necklace arrived tangled and I had to spend at least 20 minutes untangling it/unknotting it. *And the clasp is a little wonky.*


My necklace arrived broken, but with the help of some jewelry pliers, it was a fairly easy fix for the clasp. I would suggest making sure all the rings are tight and secure before wearing it. It would be a real bummer for it to break while you were out and about.


----------



## makeuptalks (Dec 16, 2014)

I liked this box more than I thought I would. Win!


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 17, 2014)

britty said:


> Does PSMH ever ship First Class USPS out of Orange, CA??  I recieved a tracking update via text this morning saying I had a label created and I can't, for the life of me, figure out who else I have something coming from besides PS...
> 
> I'm usually a stickler about keeping up with what I order, so this is the only thing I can figure I have coming my way.  No tracking email was send and my account still states "pending" in the order section...  Don't they typically ship FedEx?


That wont be a PopSugar box.  PS ships out of Gilroy, CA or New York, and yes, they ship FedEx smartpost.


----------



## aweheck (Dec 17, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> That wont be a PopSugar box.  PS ships out of Gilroy, CA or New York, and yes, they ship FedEx smartpost.


 and the Smartpost means that fedex has it in their hands and can quickly move it to one of their sorting facilities and within several days run it a full state away from you in the opposite direction and hand it off to USPS (snail mail) and then it usually for me, takes another 5 to 7 days to be delivered... It's the most ridiculous mess up! I can order anything from Japan or the United Kingdom and get it sooner than a popsugar box.


----------



## catipa (Dec 17, 2014)

My box has moved, it is still in California and has a long way to go to me.  They are listing delivery as 12/23/14, if I get it by then I will be very Happy!!!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 17, 2014)

Where would I be able to find the reference number?  I ordered this box right after the 50% off coupon came out.  I really would like to get it by Christmas, since part of it is Christmas presents.  But if it is late, I can always just give them that part of the present later.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 17, 2014)

Just curious is anyone knows the answer, is there a way to look at your fedex account page, and tell if the item is being shipped regular FedEx, or if it's FedEx Smartpost? I may be overlooking something very obvious, but I don't see it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## catipa (Dec 17, 2014)

BeautyLoverIT said:


> Where would I be able to find the reference number?  I ordered this box right after the 50% off coupon came out.  I really would like to get it by Christmas, since part of it is Christmas presents.  But if it is late, I can always just give them that part of the present later.


I used my Order # as the reference number.  I ordered on 12/12/14 with the 50% off code and they are giving me a delivery date of 12/23/14.


----------



## aweheck (Dec 17, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Just curious is anyone knows the answer, is there a way to look at your fedex account page, and tell if the item is being shipped regular FedEx, or if it's FedEx Smartpost? I may be overlooking something very obvious, but I don't see it. Thanks for the help.


When you get your popsugar shipment notification and click on the package tracking number.... Takes you to the FedEx page, in the lower right hand of the page it will give you THE SERVICE - Smartpost and beneath that is the Box weight... I'm looking at my invoice for the women's holiday box.... Wow! says 5.2 lbs.

At this point It has a delivery Date of 12/24.... It is in Wilsonville Or, which is 2 1/2 hrs drive from me. If it goes as past smartpost boxes it will end up a few miles beyond there in Troutdale at the FedEx sorting facility, then Stupidly, it is sent up into Northern Washington a couple days eaten up there, then over a 5-6 day process it heads back down south to me in Oregon and gets delivered. It's a throw of the dice at this point if it could make it before Christmas. And that's the first notification of one of my boxes being shipped, I bought several of Decembers boxes..... No shipping notifications on them at this point.


----------



## JenTX (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi ladies! I was just going to go use my Kendra Scott 20% off code that I think came in the August box and I can't find it. Does anyone have one they could PM me? I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## Boadicea (Dec 17, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> My necklace arrived broken, but with the help of some jewelry pliers, it was a fairly easy fix for the clasp. I would suggest making sure all the rings are tight and secure before wearing it. It would be a real bummer for it to break while you were out and about.


I had the same problem with my clasp! The inner gold piece that closes the loop wouldn't close all the way. Also my necklace got loose during shipping so I'm not sure if that is why the clasp was wonky.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 17, 2014)

Has anyone received their free Dec box yet?  It still says pending on my account but I need some hope I'll get it before Christmas.


----------



## aweheck (Dec 17, 2014)

On a previous post either here or on the Her Holiday forum, they said those were all to be sent off today, the 17th...I Think that it was posted on the FB popsugar page?


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 17, 2014)

aweheck said:


> When you get your popsugar shipment notification and click on the package tracking number.... Takes you to the FedEx page, in the lower right hand of the page it will give you THE SERVICE - Smartpost and beneath that is the Box weight... I'm looking at my invoice for the women's holiday box.... Wow! says 5.2 lbs.
> 
> At this point It has a delivery Date of 12/24.... It is in Wilsonville Or, which is 2 1/2 hrs drive from me. If it goes as past smartpost boxes it will end up a few miles beyond there in Troutdale at the FedEx sorting facility, then Stupidly, it is sent up into Northern Washington a couple days eaten up there, then over a 5-6 day process it heads back down south to me in Oregon and gets delivered. It's a throw of the dice at this point if it could make it before Christmas. And that's the first notification of one of my boxes being shipped, I bought several of Decembers boxes..... No shipping notifications on them at this point.


I also live in Portland and it's *so* very frustrating to watch my box bounce from Troutdale up to Washington, only to come back down to Portland.  It usually takes me three or four days to get my box once it's arrived in Troutdale!  

I commented earlier about my account, how I haven't been charged for a December box (it just says "pending") and it says my next shipment is January!  I know it's not an issue with my credit card, as I've used it to make other purchases (including the women's LE box. . .I used the JOY code to get a second December box for gifts.  There's been no movement on my LE box and I am very doubtful I'll get it by Christmas).  

Anyway, I emailed PS customer service this morning and haven't heard anything back yet.  As a longtime customer, I find this situation with my regular December box really annoying.  When I checked the FAQ, it says December is 'sold out' so I'm actually worried I might not get the JOY box or the monthly box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    It's really a shame that people are having issues with shipping, etc. because PS seems to be improving the quality of their boxes.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 17, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I also live in Portland and it's *so* very frustrating to watch my box bounce from Troutdale up to Washington, only to come back down to Portland. It usually takes me three or four days to get my box once it's arrived in Troutdale!
> 
> I commented earlier about my account, how I haven't been charged for a December box (it just says "pending") and it says my next shipment is January! I know it's not an issue with my credit card, as I've used it to make other purchases (including the women's LE box. . .I used the JOY code to get a second December box for gifts. There's been no movement on my LE box and I am very doubtful I'll get it by Christmas).
> 
> Anyway, I emailed PS customer service this morning and haven't heard anything back yet. As a longtime customer, I find this situation with my regular December box really annoying. When I checked the FAQ, it says December is 'sold out' so I'm actually worried I might not get the JOY box or the monthly box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's really a shame that people are having issues with shipping, etc. because PS seems to be improving the quality of their boxes.


Same exact situation. Except that my box never shipped and my account still says "pending." They charged my card early December and I 've received no response to my email to them which I sent last week. I love the boxes, but I think it's time for me to cancel my account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 17, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Same exact situation. Except that my box never shipped and my account still says "pending." They charged my card early December and I 've received no response to my email to them which I sent last week. I love the boxes, but I think it's time for me to cancel my account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can't tell if my credit card was charged because it's a card my partner pays for.  I'm assuming it was already charged then, since you are in the same boat as I am.  

Over on Facebook, there are quite a few messages from people who haven't received their December box and same thing (pending). There are some ugly comments and PS has responded to all of them by saying a CS will look into their account.  I'm annoyed I didn't hear back today, but will be pretty angry if there's no response by tomorrow.  

Other than being generally disappointed with past LE boxes, I've never had any issues with billing or shipping before now.  Something weird is going on at Popsugar and I'm not sure what it is.  They offered all those free December boxes and I'm wondering if they've oversold or something.  It will be a catastrophe for them if people don't get what they were expecting and have already paid for!  Especially right before Christmas. . . (I was actually planning on gifting some things from the box).   Good luck with your situation and I'll let you know if I hear back.  Try posting to Facebook if you don't get a response from the CS email. 

**Edited to add that my box hasn't shipped.  My previous comment was related to their shipping practices in general and how my boxes goes from being pretty close to my house, all the way up to another state, then back. . .such a silly way to ship**


----------



## jackieee (Dec 17, 2014)

There is nothing on my account indicating the free box even exists. They sent me an email saying they would send one, but that's it.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 18, 2014)

jackieee said:


> There is nothing on my account indicating the free box even exists. They sent me an email saying they would send one, but that's it.


Ditto.


----------



## Lisa80 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just rec'd email from PopSugar that my Dec. box shipped and Fed Ex now shows estimated delivery for the 24th.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Dec 18, 2014)

My is still pending.. i was charged on 12.1 but still no tracking. It's not here for haunkkah, maybe i may get shipment and the box by xmas??? they shouldn't say it will arrive by the holidays plural if they mean it will just arrive by Christmas and I highly even doubt that


----------



## lns02 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm still "pending" as well.  I read somewhere on this site (or the holiday LE thread) that the free December boxes wouldn't get a tracking email, but I don't think that would affect the status on their site.  I purchased the LE box because getting the free Dec box was too good to be true.  Well, you know how that saying goes.

I'm frustrated, but I can't even imagine how those must feel who PAID for the box and didn't receive it.  I need to learn to let go of these things during the holidays since it's really not worth the stress.


----------



## Weebs (Dec 18, 2014)

My December box still says pending.... that's some BS right there.  I have a normal subscription and I'm totally frustrated again to get a late box, just like October.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 18, 2014)

aweheck said:


> On a previous post either here or on the Her Holiday forum, they said those were all to be sent off today, the 17th...I Think that it was posted on the FB popsugar page?


I received my free December on the 17th.  I'm still waiting for the LE box. I think it comes today!


----------



## catipa (Dec 18, 2014)

My box that I ordered for 50% off on 12/12/14 has left California and is now in Utah.  My account page has finally changed from pending to a tracking code.  I had been tracking by Fedex reference up to this point.  It will be very close, but I think I could get it before Christmas.  I hope everyone gets their box in time for the Holidays and PopSugar can get off to a fresh start in the New Year.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 18, 2014)

I got my box yesterday. I love it! I want more boxes like this all the time.


----------



## Pixels (Dec 18, 2014)

I was missing a couple of items in my box and I e-mailed and got a response right away they will send them out but have not heard anything yet. I wonder if they will be included in my second box I ordered at 50% off which is suppose to arrive 12/23...


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 18, 2014)

lns02 said:


> I'm still "pending" as well.  I read somewhere on this site (or the holiday LE thread) that the free December boxes wouldn't get a tracking email, but I don't think that would affect the status on their site.  I purchased the LE box because getting the free Dec box was too good to be true.  Well, you know how that saying goes.
> 
> I'm frustrated, but I can't even imagine how those must feel who PAID for the box and didn't receive it.  I need to learn to let go of these things during the holidays since it's really not worth the stress.


I just received an email that my December box has been shipped. At least, I *think* it's my regular monthly box.  I'm really confused about what's what since I purchased the LE box and am supposed to get a second December box.   My LE order says that December box tracking can be viewed under the 'subscriptions' tab.  Anyway. . . relieved at least something is happening now.  By the way, I never got a response from customer service inquiry sent the day before yesterday.  PS also didn't respond to my Facebook comment.  

You make a really good point about letting go of these stressors because in the end, memories and experiences are more important than "things."   Thank you for this reminder!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Dec 18, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Hi ladies! I was just going to go use my Kendra Scott 20% off code that I think came in the August box and I can't find it. Does anyone have one they could PM me? I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks!


Just got wanted to bump this in case anyone missed it. I really want to place an order and am so sad I think my hubby thre out my code!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 18, 2014)

I've contacted Posugar a few times through their website contact form and I've gotten very prompt responses. I think they are putting in a big effort to increase response time.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 18, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I've contacted Posugar a few times through their website contact form and I've gotten very prompt responses. I think they are putting in a big effort to increase response time.


I think it's pretty random.  I've emailed them three times and am still waiting for a response.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 18, 2014)

Initially I was planning to make the cupcakes right away but with all the holiday baking going on cupcakes seem a little mundane and excessive. I think I will save it until January and make it with some fudge frosting. I will appreciate the indulgence much more then. The scarf is nice although I'm not a big scarf wearer. I like the idea of scarves but in reality I feel silly wearing them. I haven't tried the lip stuff yet. I am skeptical but everyone here seems to like it so I will give it a shot. I won't be using the gift tags right away but they are good to have. Though I would have preferred it in silver, I love love love the necklace. The bowl is beautiful and I'll probably end up using it for my keys. I am a happy camper this month!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 18, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Just got wanted to bump this in case anyone missed it. I really want to place an order and am so sad I think my hubby thre out my code!


I have one! I'll send it to you. I might have another one too if someone wants it.


----------



## JenTX (Dec 18, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I have one! I'll send it to you. I might have another one too if someone wants it.


You are amazing!! Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## skyflower (Dec 18, 2014)

Did someone else get double tracking for a single box? I missed the delivery today, but fedex says 2 packages, and there's 2 tracking numbers (both shipped), same weights, they'll retry tomorrow. I mean, i really did want an extra december box and was going to use the joy code but i think they ran out of december boxes and disabled the code, but... i thought i read someone else had the same thing happen and if it did was wondering the result...


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 18, 2014)

skyflower said:


> Did someone else get double tracking for a single box? I missed the delivery today, but fedex says 2 packages, and there's 2 tracking numbers (both shipped), same weights, they'll retry tomorrow. I mean, i really did want an extra december box and was going to use the joy code but i think they ran out of december boxes and disabled the code, but... i thought i read someone else had the same thing happen and if it did was wondering the result...


I had two tracking numbers on my cyber Monday gift order. At first I thought it was the same box because sometimes I get two trackings for my birchbox and it turns out to be the same package. When it got delivered a couple days ago, it was two separate boxes. Will end up gifting the extra box to my little sister for Christmas. Also emailed popsugar to let them know the mistake but that was 2 days ago and they haven't responded.


----------



## skyflower (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks! It was also my cyber monday gift order (to myself).


----------



## aweheck (Dec 19, 2014)

So I recieved 4 of the December boxes I ordered! They seem to have sent my first two boxes in the old smartpost.... They were not the ones that came.... These boxes came quickly, by Fedexground and came directly after processing in Troutdale, Oregon! I recieved a email notification that my box would arrive very soon... Just the day before they show'd up! Yeah! PopSugar!


----------



## kkrn83 (Dec 19, 2014)

I've been charged for quite some time now and my box has not moved out of the pending stage. I've tried tracking it through FedEx based on the order number and nothing. Pop Sugar said all boxes will have tracking numbers this week when I asked on Facebook - but I am really doubting I will see this box in time for Christmas. What a bummer =/.


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 19, 2014)

Has anyone that used the "JOY" promotion gotten their box yet?? Or been able to do tracking by reference?  I can't figure out which number to use.. Subscription number or Order number? Including letters/# sign? I got my Holiday box yesterday but no sign of December!


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 19, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> Has anyone that used the "JOY" promotion gotten their box yet?? Or been able to do tracking by reference?  I can't figure out which number to use.. Subscription number or Order number? Including letters/# sign? I got my Holiday box yesterday but no sign of December!


I have not gotten my "JOY" box yet, but I did receive tracking for it.The FedEx page lists the order number (SOMH###) as the department number, and I was able to track by reference using it.

I also noticed that there are special handling instructions to deliver on "weekday only". I guess that is part of the FedEx Express Saver type of shipping, but that makes me sad, because it should get to my post office today, but it will sit there until Monday, which is the estimated delivery date. Boo...


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 19, 2014)

For the folks that got their "JOY" tracking, did you actually enter the code. Or is the complimentary after the fact code. I am waiting for tracking for an after the purchase JOY code that customer service said they would handle. It was said it wouldn't show on the order page, which I understand. What I don't understand is why there is no fedex tracking when it is promised (according to my email from customer service) by December 23rd.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 19, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> For the folks that got their "JOY" tracking, did you actually enter the code. Or is the complimentary after the fact code. I am waiting for tracking for an after the purchase JOY code that customer service said they would handle. It was said it wouldn't show on the order page, which I understand. What I don't understand is why there is no fedex tracking when it is promised (according to my email from customer service) by December 23rd.


I did enter the code at checkout, and it does show on my order page which is the only way I got the order number to test tracking by reference. Looking at the details on FedEx, I don't see anything that you could use for tracking without some type of order info from PopSugar. Sorry I could not help more, but I really hope it will get to you before Thursday!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Dec 19, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I did enter the code at checkout, and it does show on my order page which is the only way I got the order number to test tracking by reference. Looking at the details on FedEx, I don't see anything that you could use for tracking without some type of order info from PopSugar. Sorry I could not help more, but I really hope it will get to you before Thursday!


Thanks @@naturalactions


----------



## lns02 (Dec 19, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I did enter the code at checkout, and it does show on my order page which is the only way I got the order number to test tracking by reference. Looking at the details on FedEx, I don't see anything that you could use for tracking without some type of order info from PopSugar. Sorry I could not help more, but I really hope it will get to you before Thursday!


Ughhhh.  My JOY code Dec box still says pending and isn't "trackable" through FedEx.  Just sent my FOURTH email to customer service.  I wonder how many I will have to send before I get a response.  I'm so upset as I really wanted to gift this box to my mom on Christmas Eve.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## britty (Dec 19, 2014)

I finally received a shipping text from FedEx with a box from NEWBURGH, NY... I am under the assumption that this is my box.  And it being delivered today out of all things...  Here's hoping I'm right!!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 19, 2014)

lns02 said:


> Ughhhh. My JOY code Dec box still says pending and isn't "trackable" through FedEx. Just sent my FOURTH email to customer service. I wonder how many I will have to send before I get a response. I'm so upset as I really wanted to gift this box to my mom on Christmas Eve.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you try to contact them through the contact form on their site rather than email? They never respond when I email, but are good about getting back quickly when I actually send through their online form. Maybe title your message "Prompt response needed" or something to catch their attention. Also, select "other" as your reason, don't specify shipping. Good luck.


----------



## jackieee (Dec 19, 2014)

I cannot believe people still haven't gotten tracking yet. 

I've been with PS since they first started, and up until earlier this year my box was always here by the 5th or so of the month. I usually got my box before any spoilers were even posted. Now I get annoyed because it typically arrives around the 12th-17th of the month and spoilers are out way before that, so I can't even imagine the frustration people are feeling because they haven't had their boxes shipped out and it's the freaking 19th of the month. Ugh. When did all this start happening? I don't understand WTF has been going on with Pop Sugar lately.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 19, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Did you try to contact them through the contact form on their site rather than email? They never respond when I email, but are good about getting back quickly when I actually send through their online form. Maybe title your message "Prompt response needed" or something to catch their attention. Also, select "other" as your reason, don't specify shipping. Good luck.


I did.  It's the only way I've contacted them.  Someone DID just respond to me (WOOO!!!!) - no update on tracking or shipping, they just assured me it will arrive before Christmas.  Ummm, ok.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 19, 2014)

I havent gotten my box that shipped the 11th. It went to two different wrong post office places. It is a Secret Santa gift so it is pissing me off, but this is not PS's fault.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 20, 2014)

jackieee said:


> I cannot believe people still haven't gotten tracking yet.
> 
> I've been with PS since they first started, and up until earlier this year my box was always here by the 5th or so of the month. I usually got my box before any spoilers were even posted. Now I get annoyed because it typically arrives around the 12th-17th of the month and spoilers are out way before that, so I can't even imagine the frustration people are feeling because they haven't had their boxes shipped out and it's the freaking 19th of the month. Ugh. When did all this start happening? I don't understand WTF has been going on with Pop Sugar lately.


They changed the way they ship boxes when they changed the webpage in September this year.  Now they posted on their website that boxes will ship out by the 20th of the month, and still send them in waves like before.  Certain bloggers get boxes first at beginning of month, then around the 10th or so first wave boxes are received, then a majority come mid month-20th, and then they unfortunate stragglers at the end of the month.  For some reason they're having a hard time getting all the boxes out-like the system is screwing up customer info etc (so it seems).  So this will be the new "norm" as far as late boxes go.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 20, 2014)

We should start a Popsugar shipping thread. The last few months it seems like the vast majority of posts have been shipping related. I miss the posts where people talk about the actual box contents.


----------



## sylarana (Dec 20, 2014)

It's just hard if some people get the box 2-3 weeks later than others. I really don't care (apart from holidays) if a box arrives on the 5th or 25th, but it's always frustrating being active here or on social media if you're in the late group.

I think they just have to get rid of the shipping in waves or use them logically (the further away from distribution centres, the earlier the shipment) and people wouldn't complain. And be upfront .. if they had clearly said that boxes were being shipped expedited, there would have been less worry among those without shipping).

Anyways, both my JOY December box and the for him were picked up last night and are shipping Fedex overnight.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for this side-track, I'm posting a whine about shipping.



sylarana said:


> I think they just have to get rid of the shipping in waves or use them logically (the further away from distribution centres, the earlier the shipment) and people wouldn't complain.


My Dec. box was shipped yesterday expedited (overnight FedEx) from San Jose, CA. It went last night to Oakland, CA (which is slightly over an hour's plane trip to where I live near Las Vegas, NV). This morning it left Oakland and has arrived in.... Memphis, TN. I know they go hub-to-hub but really, their shipping drives me batty. The FedEx logistics people must have data saying it's cost-effective to send my box from CA to TN to NV (the non-expedited ones go to Phoenix, AZ in between TN and NV).

I should just resolve in future to avoid looking at the tracking and it will show up whenever it shows up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 21, 2014)

Did anyone's necklace chain tarnish? I wore it twice and the chain is no longer "gold" now it's more like a copper.

I wore mine doubled up around my neck and when I took after the second day it was tarnished and looks awful.

So bummed!


----------



## aweheck (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow, I just love this box, the entire contents! The curation is fabulous and it mesh's so well with the Holiday Box. I must say that PopSugar and the various Mail/package delivery systems have come through very well for the holidays, I just have one more December box and one Her Holiday box left to be delivered! They were ordered only days ago, and I'm feeling confident that they'll be here very soon. I am so Very amazed that the Smart Post boxes were delivered 4 days early as well as FEDEX was hard at work today, Sunday, and delivered a Holiday box this afternoon, and I live 12 miles out of town.


----------



## raindrop3287 (Dec 21, 2014)

skyflower said:


> Did someone else get double tracking for a single box? I missed the delivery today, but fedex says 2 packages, and there's 2 tracking numbers (both shipped), same weights, they'll retry tomorrow. I mean, i really did want an extra december box and was going to use the joy code but i think they ran out of december boxes and disabled the code, but... i thought i read someone else had the same thing happen and if it did was wondering the result...





SophiaRae said:


> I had two tracking numbers on my cyber Monday gift order. At first I thought it was the same box because sometimes I get two trackings for my birchbox and it turns out to be the same package. When it got delivered a couple days ago, it was two separate boxes. Will end up gifting the extra box to my little sister for Christmas. Also emailed popsugar to let them know the mistake but that was 2 days ago and they haven't responded.


I ordered a box for myself and one as a gift sent directly to my sister, and each of us received 2 boxes.  Not a bad deal, considering I bought both boxes with the Cyber Monday code!  But emailing popsugar about it is probably the right thing to do-- it hadn't occurred to me until now!


----------



## Lisa80 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well Fed-Ex must have stepped it up; my box now says expected delivery today!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Dec 22, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Did anyone's necklace chain tarnish? I wore it twice and the chain is no longer "gold" now it's more like a copper.
> 
> I wore mine doubled up around my neck and when I took after the second day it was tarnished and looks awful.
> 
> So bummed!


 It's plated brass, so it's not really tarnish -- the plating wears off when it's in contact with your skin. I'm not sure what you could do about that, but it's because the chain is inexpensive. You could get a gold plating kit to restore it, or try cleaning it with gentle soap and water.


----------



## britty (Dec 22, 2014)

Mine finally came in and the necklace is beautiful... I'm not really sure what I'll wear it with, but golly it's pretty!!  The bowl is probably my favorite item from the box, I was needing a trinket bowl (or something similar) to place on my bathroom vanity because I always take my wedding ring off in there and it's just gorgeous!  My mom REALLY liked the scarf and while I was considering keeping it I may pass it along to her... She typically doesn't wear scarfs and asked if she could wear it the Trans Siberian Orchestra the other day. 

All-in-all it was a good box, but I still unsubbed.  I used the $15 off code for it, so I feel like I got a good deal... But probably wouldn't have had I paid full price.  Plus, I never did getting a shipping email, only a text from FedEx.


----------



## catipa (Dec 22, 2014)

I got my box on Saturday-exactly 9 days after I ordered it on the 12th.  I am shocked it made it so fast all the way from Calif to Penn.  My tracking page had the 23rd as my delivery.  Hoping everyone gets their boxes in time!! I really love this box and glad I treated myself to it.


----------



## jackieee (Dec 22, 2014)

My free box was delivered today! Still haven't gotten my missing necklace from the original box, even though they responded to that email first. I suppose it doesn't matter though since it should be in my free box...unless it's missing there too! Haven't opened it yet, my roommate told me it had been delivered.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 22, 2014)

I just got my box today and I love it!  I got it for $20 and I think it was a really great deal.  I wish I had bought two, one for me and one to split up for presents.  I am giving the cupcake mix to my big sister, the scarf to one of my closest friends and the bowl to one of my other close friends, and just keeping the tags, the necklace, and the lippie.  But I kind of want to keep it all!  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they'll like the stuff (plus other things of course), and if not, maybe they'll give it back.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 22, 2014)

Is it bad that I am splitting my box up for gifts with no intention of giving extra gifts to the receivers? I mean, I paid $20, but the scarf is worth $50 and that's more than I would have paid for that person. Same with the necklace, I'm giving it to someone I had a $30 budget for. I thought this was a good opportunity to save money, but now I'm worried I'm being stingey.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 22, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Is it bad that I am splitting my box up for gifts with no intention of giving extra gifts to the receivers? I mean, I paid $20, but the scarf is worth $50 and that's more than I would have paid for that person. Same with the necklace, I'm giving it to someone I had a $30 budget for. I thought this was a good opportunity to save money, but now I'm worried I'm being stingey.


I'm doing that too! I'm dividing it into three separate gifts: Scarf for one, necklace for one, and then the cupcake mix + bowl for another.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think that's stingy at all!


----------



## AliMo (Dec 22, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Is it bad that I am splitting my box up for gifts with no intention of giving extra gifts to the receivers? I mean, I paid $20, but the scarf is worth $50 and that's more than I would have paid for that person. Same with the necklace, I'm giving it to someone I had a $30 budget for. I thought this was a good opportunity to save money, but now I'm worried I'm being stingey.


I am doing the same and had the same fear. I don't think its stingy since you put effort into getting the discounts and the research to see what was inside the box before buying. My suggestion though is to definitely get rid of the plastic bag the scarf was inside, the ugly cardboard wrapping around the bowl and the paper cardboard thing the necklace was wrapped around. It will make it look a bit more classy.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 22, 2014)

Good point about the presentation, AliMo. But I think the necklace might get tangly without the card. I personally, loooove the scarf. I'm glad I got two boxes. I've worn it non-stop.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 22, 2014)

AliMo said:


> I am doing the same and had the same fear. I don't think its stingy since you put effort into getting the discounts and the research to see what was inside the box before buying. My suggestion though is to definitely get rid of the plastic bag the scarf was inside, the ugly cardboard wrapping around the bowl and the paper cardboard thing the necklace was wrapped around. It will make it look a bit more classy.


Too funny I had the same fear.  I actually can't bring myself to give it as a gift on its own.  So people are going to think I like hit the lotto or something with their super sized gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .  Hope everyone's loved ones enjoys their goodies.  Enjoy your family/friend time this holiday season!


----------



## AliMo (Dec 22, 2014)

How is everyone wearing the smashbox lip lacquer? It looked so scary when I initially put it on that I just dabbed a little and used my finger to blend it on.


----------



## skyflower (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm packaging the scarf with a cute lingerie wash bag from daiso. I'm just afraid of unraveling with unfinished edges, and hard to go wrong for $1.50 wash bag. But i wouldnt mind gifting it alone too, provided the recipient doesnt know how much i love popsugar boxes and what great deals they had on the december box.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 23, 2014)

AliMo said:


> How is everyone wearing the smashbox lip lacquer? It looked so scary when I initially put it on that I just dabbed a little and used my finger to blend it on.


It goes on dark, but ends up looking more a berry color. It's very long lasting. I just put it my bottom lip with the applicator and mash my lips together and then kiss some off on a paper towel. I really like it.


----------



## Lisa80 (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh this box....I'm happy I only paid half the normal price because it was worth that so that being said...

-the scarf is pretty but I am so over getting a scarf! I've gotten 3 from PopSugar this year. Enough.

-The lipgloss/stain. Full on color for me is scary and what's the point of blotting it down until it's a wearable stain? The plus is there is no funky odor or taste

-The silver bowl-ADORABLE!-my fave out of the box

-the necklace; sorry, I think it looks rather cheap

-the tags...ok..I threw them in a drawer; may use them someday or pull them out and wonder where they came from

-cupcake mix-yes to sweets!

I think I'm done with PopSugar for a while.


----------



## mstlcmn (Dec 23, 2014)

I got an email with a $15 off code FASHION15. I ordered one last night and the January box is available   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Dec 23, 2014)

I thought the necklace looked cheap too. I gifted it to my cat nanny (no judgements please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and when she wore it, it really caught my eye and looked really nice!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 23, 2014)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> I thought the necklace looked cheap too. I gifted it to my cat nanny (no judgements please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and when she wore it, it really caught my eye and looked really nice!


*googles cat nanny*

Clearly I'm in the wrong profession.


----------



## Babs (Dec 23, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Is it bad that I am splitting my box up for gifts with no intention of giving extra gifts to the receivers? I mean, I paid $20, but the scarf is worth $50 and that's more than I would have paid for that person. Same with the necklace, I'm giving it to someone I had a $30 budget for. I thought this was a good opportunity to save money, but now I'm worried I'm being stingey.


If these are things those people enjoy and you would pick out for them anyway, I don't think its stingy at all.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 24, 2014)

I used my typewriter for the parcel tags and its very cute.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 24, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I used my typewriter for the parcel tags and its very cute.


I adore the fact that you still own a typewriter.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 24, 2014)

The coupon above (FASHION15) is no longer a working discount.  Just wanted to let everybody know.  Sad I missed it, but I had to wait until payday.  Guess if they put another good code out I'll pick up a Jan box, but not at full price.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Is it bad that I am splitting my box up for gifts with no intention of giving extra gifts to the receivers? I mean, I paid $20, but the scarf is worth $50 and that's more than I would have paid for that person. Same with the necklace, I'm giving it to someone I had a $30 budget for. I thought this was a good opportunity to save money, but now I'm worried I'm being stingey.


So let me ask you this. Would it be stingy for you to go out on Black Friday to save money by buying things on sale? It's the same concept in my mind. Yes, you paid $20 or however much you paid for your PopSugar box to get XX amount of items. Some items you like for yourself, some you don't. I'm using the items from my PopSugar boxes to supplement my sister-in-law's and Yankee Swap gifts because my in-laws said that we could only spend $25 but never said anything about the value of the box which is different than what I actually spent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So no, I don't think you're being stingy.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks ladies. I won't feel stingy anymore. I do think they're great gifts. I just hope my in-laws don't know about a Popsugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't know if it's already been mentioned..... But if you bought the , (I think it was the "JOY" Code) Holiday box and used a code to recieve a December box free and didn't check "this is a Gift" box for your December PSMH box, then you signed up for a reoccurring monthly subscription. So if you don't want to be charged for January's box, you may want to sign into your account and check before January 1st.


----------

